# MTB Anfänger/Einstiegstouren ab BGL/Bensberg/Refrath Treff Saaler Mühle



## Rhoder (17. April 2009)

*Wir fahren regelmÃ¤Ãig Treff Eissporthalle Bensberg 

Saaler MÃ¼hle 100
51429 Bergisch Gladbach

in der Woche/Wochenende MTB Touren , Mittwochs abends 18.30 Uhr ca 2 Std. und am Wochenende lÃ¤ngere Strecken mit unterschiedlicher Zielsetzung.

Wir haben vor 2 Jahren mit MTB angefangen und wÃ¼rden uns nach der Zeit seitdem so bei Level âgute AnfÃ¤ngerâ im MTBfahren einstufen. Die Mittwochsrunden sind so ca. 25 km lang mit ca. 250-350 HÃ¶henmetern, aber immer gut fahrbar.
Am Wochenende gehts auch schon mal weiter hinaus, DhÃ¼nntalsperre, Wahner Heide, oder mit dem Auto in entferntere Gebiete wie z.b. Gummersbach, 7Gebirge, Eifel .....
Auch fahren wir Touren Ã¼ber 2-4 Tage z.B. Willingen/Winterberg , Eifel an Ahr oder Mosel usw.
*
*Vom Alter her sind wir nÃ¤her an der 50 als an der 40 und wÃ¼rden uns deshalb freuen wenn sich Gleichgesinnte anschlieÃen wÃ¼rden, bei denen nicht das Tempo und der Temposchnitt am Ende einer Tour das wichtigste ist.
Die aktuellen Touren schreiben wir hier rein und im Terminkalender.
Bitte eintragen zum mitfahren, Fragen und VorschlÃ¤ge sind gerne gesehen, wir fahren auch gerne eure Tour mit oder tragen einen Vorschlag oder Termin hier ein. 


Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe

Rhoder und Annelena*


----------



## Rhoder (17. April 2009)

Datum: 19.4.2009
Uhrzeit 11 Uhr
Starttreff Eissporthalle 

Tourausschreibung:
Wir treffen uns vor dem Eingang Eissporthalle Saaler MÃ¼hle in Bensberg auf dem Parkplatz um 11 Uhr.



Wir fahren eine MTB Einsteigertour mit Ziel unsere Grundkondition aufzubauen(langsames Tempo ca. 10-15 km/h, konstanter Puls, max 140, Raser unerwÃ¼nscht und werden nicht beachtet ), also mÃ¤Ãiges Tempo aber mit einigen HÃ¶henmetern und fast ausschlieÃlich auf Waldwegen, auch mit Wurzelstellen und ein bisschen Matsch.
Es geht durch die Hardt Ã¼ber Untereschbach/RÃ¶srath und KÃ¶nigsforst dann wieder zum Startplatz zurÃ¼ck.Um ca. 13.00 Uhr werden wir Rast machen am Grevelshof in RÃ¶srath, da gibtâs was zu trinken oder Essen im Biergarten.
Bei schÃ¶nen Wetter werden wir dann am Schluss an der Saaler MÃ¼hle (ca. 16 Uhr)bei uns im Garten noch lecker Cappu trinken.
Wer Kuchen mitbringen will ist sehr gerne willkommen.

P.S. Wir werden ab jetzt regelmÃ¤Ãig KonditionsÃ¼bungstouren einbauen, ab Saaler MÃ¼hle, BrÃ¼ck oder Schmitze Bud und ich werde diese dann auch mit Stufe/Level kennzeichnen.
Anforderungssystem wird dann spÃ¤ter noch im Forum erklÃ¤rt.
Dadurch kann sich jeder selber einschÃ¤tzen und planen was er machen mÃ¶chte.
KM Angabe gibtâs diesmal nicht, da wir einfach je 2 Std. langsam fahren (11-13 Uhr -Pause - 14-16 Uhr)
Bitte anmelden oder Mail an [email protected]


SchÃ¶nen GruÃ
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (17. Mai 2009)

So, am Donnerstag an Vatertag gibtâs allerdings als Start Parkplatz SchÃ¶llerhof/Altenberg eine gemÃ¼tliche MTB Tour.

Wir freuen uns auf Mitradler....

GruÃ
Rhoder und Annelena

Kurzbeschreibung:

Start : 10.30 Uhr -  Parkplatz SchÃ¶llerhof  an der Altenberger Dom Str. 

Parkplatz SchÃ¶llerhof - DhÃ¼nn-DhÃ¼nntalsperrenweg-Eifgenbachtal bis Haus Eifgen-Mittagspause Biergarten- RÃ¼ckweg Ã¼ber Linnefetalwanderweg-DhÃ¼nn-SchÃ¶llerhofparkplatz

ca. 45 KM â ca 800 HM- Hin ca. 2,5 Std -1 Std. Mittagspause- ca.1,5 Std. RÃ¼ckweg
Tempo langsam und gemÃ¼tlich mit RÃ¼cksicht auf die Wanderer
Fast nur Wald und Wanderwege , teilweise Wurzelwege und kurze starke Steigungen

Am Donnerstag werden wir uns um 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz SchÃ¶llerhof in Altenberg treffen und von dort aus eine Waldreiche MTB Tour auf Wanderwegen fahren.

Wir fahren langsam und gemÃ¼tlich, um Wanderer und andere VatertagsfreigÃ¤nger -) nicht zu gefÃ¤hrden und versuchen den Eifgentalweg zu meiden (bis auf ein kleines StÃ¼ck).

Aufgrund der Streckenbeschaffenheit und HÃ¶henmeter ist aber eine MTB Grundkondition erforderlich sowie auch gutes  BasisfahrkÃ¶nnen mit dem MTB.

Wir fahren die DhÃ¼nn hoch, Ã¼berqueren die Staumauer und halten uns dann an der linken Seite der DhÃ¼nntalsperre Ã¼ber Wanderwege bis zur kleinen DhÃ¼nnstaumauer.
Nach einer kurzen Pause gehtâs dann weiter Ã¼ber den Ort Stumpf ins Eifgenbachtal runter.
Dort fahren wir BachaufwÃ¤rts bis zum Haus Eifgen bei Wermelskirchen, wo an diesem Tag groÃes Grillen im Biergarten angesagt ist.
Nach einen ausgiebigen Mittagspause gehtâs dann abwÃ¤rts durchs Eifgenbachtal ein StÃ¼ck bis wir bei Emminghausen hochfahren und ins Linnefertal einbiegen und dort dann bis zum SchÃ¶llerhofparkplatz zurÃ¼ckfahren.

Jeder fÃ¤hrt auf eigenes Risiko, Helm ist Pflicht.

RÃ¼ckfragen bitte an Rhoder per PM.

Anmeldung erwÃ¼nscht.

GruÃ 
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Rhoder (20. Mai 2009)

Sorry musste die Tour absagen wegen Unfall in der Familie mit mehrfachem Beinbruch ...

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Jerd (20. Mai 2009)

Oh weh! Dann gute und schnelle Besserung!

Ich wäre gerne mit gefahren, hätte aber keine Zeit gehabt. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Rhoder (22. Mai 2009)

Danke Jerd, Schwiegervater ist mit Rad gegen Auto, Auto hat gewonnen, Fuss 4 mal gebrochen, und mit seinen 84 Jahren haben wir jetzt ein Problem ...mit Laufen undz um Krankenhaus fahren, aber wird schon werden.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Rhoder (22. Mai 2009)

Neue Tour am Sonntag den 24.05.2009:

24.05.2009  KöForst-Wahner Heide-Lüderich-KöForst  
Treffpunkt: Saaler Mühle/Brück/SchmitzeBud in Rath      Wann: 10.30/11.00/11.30 Uhr

Geeignet für Einsteiger und Anfänger jeden Alters mit MTB, allerdings sollte Kondition für ca. 40 km Radeln über Waldwege vorhanden sein.

Tourausschreibung:
Am Sonntag kommt unsere Tochter zur MTB Jungfernfahrt , und wir werden um 10.30 Uhr hier an der Saaler Mühle Parkplatz Eissporthalle losfahren, dann um 11 Uhr am Treff Am Wildwechsel in Brück und um 11.30 Uhr an der Schmitze Bud in Rath sein.
Danach gehts über Waldwege im Königsforst Richtung Wahner Heide, dort über einige schöne Wald und Wiesenwege Richtung Altenrath und weiter nach Rösrath und zum Lüderich und dann wieder in die Heimat.
Es wird gegen 13 Uhr eingekehrt, je nachdem wie weit wir mit gemütlichem Einsteigertempo kommen.
Es wird nicht schnell und auch keine technisch schwierigen Passagen geben, da Tochter das Rad noch nicht gewohnt ist.
Wir würden uns über zahlreiche Mitfahrer freuen.

Bitte anmelden , damit wir wissen wer zu welchem Treff kommt., vielen Dank.
Wir werden pünktlich von den Treffs losfahren, weil wir sonst den Zeitplan nicht einhalten können bis zur Schmitzebud.

Gruß

Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Rhoder (25. Mai 2009)

Datum: 27.05.2009
Uhrzeit 18.30 Uhr
Starttreff Parkplatz Eissporthalle

Tourausschreibung:
Wir treffen uns vor dem Eingang Eissporthalle Saaler Mühle in Bensberg auf dem Parkplatz um 18.30 Uhr.



Wir fahren eine MTB- Tour mit Ziel unsere Grundkondition aufzubauen(langsames Tempo ca. 10-15 km/h aber mit einigen Höhenmetern (250-350) und fast ausschließlich auf Waldwegen und Trails wenn möglich und vorhanden.

Fahrzeit ca 2 Std.
Es geht durch die Hardt und weiter je nach Lust der Gruppe.

Voraussetzung sind funktionierendes Bike und Helmpflicht. Jede/r fährt auf eigene Gefahr.
Es kommt jede/r zurück zum Ausgangspunkt und es wird auf jeden gewartet!!!

Licht ist nicht notwendig da wir um 20.30 Uhr ca wieder am Ausgangspunkt ankommen.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Rhoder (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe es bleibt trocken, sieht ja im Moment so aus...

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es bleibt trocken, sieht ja im Moment so aus...
> 
> Gruß
> Rhoder



Ich komme nicht weg. Seitdem die BikeSportNews eben die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht hat, explodiert meine Telefonanlage. 

Viel Spass, trockenes Wetter und schöne Grüße an Annelena


----------



## Rhoder (27. Mai 2009)

Schade, bis jetzt sind wir zu 4 von denen ich weiß....mal sehen wer noch als Überraschung am Parkplatz ist ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Schade, bis jetzt sind wir zu 4 von denen ich weiß....mal sehen wer noch als Überraschung am Parkplatz ist ^^


Nächste Woche geht es wieder. Da ist beste Ehefrau von Allen wieder zuhause und kann den Hundesitter spielen.

Lass uns doch mal am Freitag telefonieren wg. der Zeitungssache.


----------



## Rhoder (27. Mai 2009)

5 Radler trafen sich pünktlich am der Eissporthalle.
Helman, Jerd,Rhoder, Annelena und Daniela

Über die Hardt , an der Sülz entlang, hoch in den Königsforst mit ca. 250 Höhenmetern und 29 km in gemütlichem Trainingstempo.

Um 20.45 waren wir wieder an der Saaler Mühle .
3 Regentropfen haben wir abbekommen, dafür aber sehr schöne neue Trails im KöForst kennengelernt, danke Jerd !

Am nächsten Mitwoch fahren wir wieder...

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Jerd (28. Mai 2009)

Eine feine, kleine Runde gestern - hat mir gut gefallen!


----------



## Rhoder (4. Juni 2009)

Tournachlese vom 3.6.2009

Um 18.30 Uhr trafen wir uns am Parkplatz an der Eissporthalle zum nun regelmÃ¤Ãigen MTB Treff.
Mitfahrer waren von letzter Woche â Annelena, Daniela und Rhoder, neu dazu kamen Juchu und Spassbiker(in), die Ihr sauberes neues Rad mal im GelÃ¤nde austesten wollte ...

Zum Warmwerden fuhren wir in aller Ruhe und mit einigen Fahrtipps die MTB Spielrunde an der Saaler MÃ¼hle, wo schon mal die HÃ¶he der Wurzeln genauer in Augenschein genommen wurde ...
Dann gings in den KÃ¶nigsforst Ã¼ber leicht ansteigende Waldwege auf den TÃ¼tberg und weiter durchs Hellenthal an die SÃ¼lz Ã¼ber die Wiese zur langen Auffahrt auf die hÃ¶chste Stelle des LÃ¼derichs.
Von dort aus zeigte uns Juchu den schÃ¶nen langen Trail runter nach Untereschbach.
Leider war es dann auch schon recht spÃ¤t geworden, die Zeit verging bei der tollen Auf-und Abfahrt am LÃ¼derich viel zu schnell.
Ãber die StraÃe gings dann auf kÃ¼rzestem Weg hinauf zum Knauber und wieder an den Parkplatz Eissporthalle.

Vielen Dank an Juchu fÃ¼r das Guiden am LÃ¼derich...
Tourdaten : 29 km und ca. 390 HÃ¶henmeter mit 12 km/H im Durchschnitt
GruÃ
Rhoder


----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Tournachlese vom 3.6.2009
> 
> Um 18.30 Uhr trafen wir uns am Parkplatz an der Eissporthalle zum nun regelmäßigen MTB Treff.
> Mitfahrer waren von letzter Woche  Annelena, Daniela und Rhoder, neu dazu kamen Juchu und Spassbiker(in), die Ihr sauberes neues Rad mal im Gelände austesten wollte ...
> ...



Danke für die Blumen.
Das war eine nette Runde in netter Begleitung.
Für mehr fehlte uns leider Zeit.
Beim nächsten Mal zeige ich Euch einen Teil des Nord-Ost-Trails und den kompletten West-Trail, d.h. inkl. des Teil, den wir gestern ausgelassen haben.


----------



## ralf (4. Juni 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal zeige ich Euch einen Teil des Nord-Ost-Trails und den kompletten West-Trail, d.h. inkl. des Teil, den wir gestern ausgelassen haben.



... da komme ich dann mit. Die würde ich auch mal gerne kennenlernen. 
... und dann machen wir gleich noch einen Konditionstest draus ..., mit'm Hardtail, versteht sich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Juni 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... da komme ich dann mit. Die würde ich auch mal gerne kennenlernen.



Den West-Trail kennst Du, wenn gleich die meisten nicht den K-Weg-Einstieg oben am Ringwall nehmen. Ende unten an der Fußgänger-Sülzbrücke.

Ob Du den Nord-Ost-Trail kennst, weiß ich nicht. Er startet im Norden unterhalb der Erddeponie, hat anfangs eine parallele Führung, um dann nach Osten Richtung Bleifeld zu führen.



> ... und dann machen wir gleich noch einen Konditionstest draus ..., mit'm Hardtail, versteht sich ...


Ganz bestimmt nicht.
Denn schließlich hat Rhoder seinen Biketreff ganz bewusst für Anfänger /Einsteiger ausgezeichnet.
Wenn Du racen willst, bist Du bei Jörg und den Schnellnessern definitiv besser aufgehoben.


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2009)

Da Rhoder am Mittwoch Richtung Willingen aufbricht, hat er mich gebeten, den Biketreff zu übernehmen.

Ich werde daher am Mittwoch, den 10.06.2009, eine Fahrtechniktour in die Hardt anbieten.

Was: Fahrtechniktour BASIC I
Wann: Mittwoch, 10.06.2009
Wo: Eingang Eissporthalle bei der Saaler Mühle in Bergisch Gladbach Refrath
Sammelzeit: 18:15 Uhr
Startzeit: 18:30 Uhr
Wohin: Hardt
Dauer: ca. 2 - 2,5 Std.
LMB-Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=592
Kurs-Kosten: keine

Die Tour richtet sich in Tempo und Schwierigkeit auch an Anfänger und Ungeübte. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht, ein technisch einwandfreies Bike ist Voraussetzung.

Dies ist ein Angebot des MTBvD Racing e.V. (Mitglied im MTBvD e.V.)
Die Teilnehmer müssen nicht Mitglied des MTBvD sein, sind aber über den MTBvD Racing versichert!

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2009)

Sorry, ich muss die Fahrtechniktour kurzfristig absagen, da ich einen wichtigen Termin um 18:30 Uhr in Bielstein habe.

VG Martin


----------



## Rhoder (15. Juni 2009)

Regelmäßiger Biketreff Mittwochs
Datum: 17.06.2009
Uhrzeit 18.30 Uhr
Starttreff Parkplatz Eissporthalle

Tourausschreibung:
Wir treffen uns vor dem Eingang Eissporthalle Saaler Mühle in Bensberg auf dem Parkplatz um 18.30 Uhr.

Wir fahren eine MTB- Tour mit Ziel unsere Grundkondition aufzubauen: langsames Tempo ca. 10-15 km/h aber mit einigen Höhenmetern (250-350) und fast ausschließlich auf Waldwegen und leichten Trails.
Dieser Treff ist von den Konditions-und Fahrtechnikansprüchen auf Neu-oder Wiedereinsteiger ausgerichtet, kann aber auch je nach Teilnehmer (wenn gewünscht) etwas zügiger/anspruchsvoller gestaltet werden. Auch legen wir kleine Unterbrechungen für Fahrtechnikübungen ein.(z.B. Würzeltraining an der Saaler Mühle)
Fahrzeit ca 2 Std.
Es geht durch die Hardt/Königsforst und weiter je nach Lust der Gruppe.

Voraussetzung sind funktionierendes Bike und Helmpflicht. Jede/r fährt auf eigene Gefahr.
Es kommt jede/r zurück zum Ausgangspunkt und es wird auf jeden gewartet!!!

Licht ist nicht notwendig da wir um 20.30 Uhr ca wieder am Ausgangspunkt ankommen.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## juchhu (17. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dabei und bringe einen Gast mit.

VG Martin


----------



## Rhoder (17. Juni 2009)

Fein, dann sinds bis jetzt 6 Mitfahrer...


----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

HI, 
ward ihr gestern am Lehmbach Richtung Tütberg am Wurzelstück unterwegs? zu Fünft? wenn ihr das gewesen seid, bin ich der auf euch aufgelaufen ist. 
gruß
Tim


----------



## Rhoder (18. Juni 2009)

Ja waren wir...bist du gelaufen oder mit dem Rad? Hatten einige Leute getroffen auf der Tour, war ja schönes Wetter gestern abend


----------



## juchhu (18. Juni 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Fein, dann sinds bis jetzt 6 Mitfahrer...



War wieder nett. Danke fürs Guiding.

Jens war begeistert. 
Für seine erste echte Mountainbiketour hat er sich gut geschlagen.


----------



## Falzbeil (18. Juni 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Ja waren wir...bist du gelaufen oder mit dem Rad? Hatten einige Leute getroffen auf der Tour, war ja schönes Wetter gestern abend



ich bin gefahren. ihr seid am Lehmbach die Wurzeln hoch. ich kam von hinten an (Fahhrad) und bin dann wo es ging an euch vorbei. Oben dann Richtung Tütberg weiter.

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (20. Juni 2009)

Regelmäßiger Biketreff Mittwochs
Datum: 24.06.2009
Uhrzeit 18.30 Uhr
Starttreff Parkplatz Eissporthalle

Tourausschreibung:
Wir treffen uns vor dem Eingang Eissporthalle Saaler Mühle in Bensberg auf dem Parkplatz um 18.30 Uhr.

Wir fahren eine MTB- Tour mit Ziel unsere Grundkondition aufzubauen: langsames Tempo ca. 10-15 km/h aber mit einigen Höhenmetern (250-350) und fast ausschließlich auf Waldwegen und leichten Trails.
Dieser Treff ist von den Konditions-und Fahrtechnikansprüchen auf Neu-oder Wiedereinsteiger ausgerichtet, kann aber auch je nach Teilnehmer (wenn gewünscht) etwas zügiger/anspruchsvoller gestaltet werden. Auch legen wir kleine Unterbrechungen für Fahrtechnikübungen ein.(z.B. Würzeltraining an der Saaler Mühle)
Fahrzeit ca 2 Std.
Es geht durch die Hardt/Königsforst und weiter je nach Lust der Gruppe.

Voraussetzung sind funktionierendes Bike und Helmpflicht. Jede/r fährt auf eigene Gefahr.
Es kommt jede/r zurück zum Ausgangspunkt und es wird auf jeden gewartet!!!

Licht ist nicht notwendig da wir um 20.30 Uhr ca wieder am Ausgangspunkt ankommen.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bin wieder dabei und bringe wieder einen Gastfahrer zwei Gäste mit. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. Juni 2009)

Danke für die schöne Tour mit den vielen Trails.
Sorry, dass Max, einer meiner beiden 14-Jährigen Gäste zwischendurch etwas geschwächelt hat. Aber 10 km Anfahrt bis Untereschbach, etwas zuwenig gegessen und getrunken (trotz Riegel- und Getränkeversorgung aus der Gruppe), haben dann ihren Tribut gefordert.
Aber für seine erste Tour mit über 50 km hat er gut gekämpft.

Nachdem wir uns von Euch an der Forsbacher Str. getrennt haben, sind wir Drei dann weiter Richtung Tütberg und Technologiepark gefahren. Dort wurde Max von seinem Vater abgeholt. Jens und ich sind dann weiter Richtung Untereschbach. Bei anschließenden Streetdownhill hatte Jens 78 km/h drauf. Ich war einen Tick schneller und hab ihm eine halbe Minute 'abgenommen'. Jens und ich hatten nachher 47 km in 2,5 h Nettofahrzeit auf der Uhr.


----------



## Rhoder (27. Juni 2009)

Bergradtreff am 24.6.2009
Mit für diesen neuen Treff rekordverdächtigen 8 Teilnehmern starteten wir pünktlich um 18.35 Uhr mit einem kleinen Techniktraining an der Saaler Mühle über die Wurzelstrecke, was allen viel Spaß bereitete.
Danach gings dann über Waldwege und schmale Trails mal nicht ins Gebirge, sondern Richtung Köln über Refrath, Dellbrück, Brück-Wildpark in den Königsforst.
Dort über den weltbekannten Wurzelweg und Stücke des Westtrails wieder zur Eissporthalle um 20.45 Uhr zurück.
Durch die recht flache Strecke kamen wir auf knapp 30 gefahrene KM und 100 HM bei wirklich tollem Wetter mit 23 Grad.

Bis zum nächsten Teff, wir freuen uns...

Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Rhoder (27. Juni 2009)

Am Mittwoch den 1.7. gehts wieder in die Berge der Hardt und des Königsforstes.

Treff wie immer 18.30 Uhr.

Gruß
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Rhoder (8. Juli 2009)

Treff fällt heute aus wegen schlechtem Wetter, Termin ist in Liste gelöscht.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Rhoder (13. Juli 2009)

Neuer Termin Mittwoch, 15.7. siehe Termine.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Rhoder (16. Juli 2009)

Unser regelmäßiger Biketreff am Mittwoch 15.7.3009 startete an der Saaler Mühle bei fantastischem Radlerwetter mit 25 °C und Sonnenschein mit 5 motivierten Radler/innen .
Dabei waren Schildbürger, Taha73,Annelena, Rhoder und Petra, die extra aus Krefeld gekommen war, um unser schönes Bergisches Land zu erkunden.
Auf feinen schattigen Trails und Waldwegen ging es bergauf zum Naturfreundehaus, wo wir uns mit Juchu und einem Marc trafen. Zu 7 überquerten wir die Höhenstraße bei Moitzfeld und erkundeten das Hellental abwärts bis zur Sülz, an der wir dann über Wiesenwege in Richtung Immekeppel entlangfuhren, umschwärmt von hungrigen Bremsen, die einfach nicht abzuschütteln waren...(man merke für nächstes Mal...Einsprühen...)
Nach einem kurzen Stopp in Untereschbauch bei Juchu gings dann durch das Jucker Tal bergauf wieder in die Hardt um die lange Abfahrt durchs Milchborntal zum Startplatz an der Saaler Mühle zu genießen.
Nach 29 km , 2 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit und ca. 300 Höhenmetern (und gefühlten 4 Bremsenstichen) verabschiedeten wir uns für den heutigen Abend.
Aus der Gruppe heraus kam der Vorschlag auch mal am Wochenende eine Tagestour zu machen in einsteigertauglichem Tempo, und einen Samstags-Einsteiger-Fahrtechniktraining (kostenlos vom MTBvD)zu planen, was wir demnächst dann über das Forum terminlich festlegen werden.

Wir freuen uns auf den nächsten Mittwoch ....
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Rhoder (16. Juli 2009)

Neuer Termin Mittwoch den 22.7. 18.30 Uhr .

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2009)

Markus und ich haben bis zum gemeinsamen Treffpunkt am Naturfreundehaus auf dem Hinweg auch viel Spass gehabt. Vorbei an zwei Topaussichtspunkten mit Panoramablick nach Köln und Richtung Düsseldorf war unser Anfahrt eine echte sideseeing-Tour. Und mit Euch zusammen wars dann noch viel besser.

Markus hat sich sehr wohl gefühlt und das als Wiedereinsteiger mit fast 14-jährigen MTB-Abstinenz.


----------



## Oliver111182 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

Wo fahrt ihr denn am Mittwoch hin?

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe, werde aber sonst pünktlich um 18:20 da sein. Einen 2m Mann mit Mountainbike sollte es um die Zeit ja nicht so oft geben  Dann einfach hallo sagen, wenn ihr mich seht...

Warte dann am Eingang zu Eissporthalle, also unterhalb auf dem Parkplatz.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rhoder (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Olliver, Treff findet statt, falls wegen Gewitter abgesagt wird bitte bis 17 Uhr hier reinschauen, ich poste dann was.

Wir fahren KöForst und Hardt....gibt ja nicht viel anderes in der Ecke hier...

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Schnegge (21. Juli 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> ...
> Wir fahren KöForst und Hardt....gibt ja nicht viel anderes in der Ecke hier...
> ...



Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen  Die Auswahl ist größer als man(n) denkt 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## joscho (21. Juli 2009)

Mir scheint die Ecke ist mehr über die Zeit als über den Raum definiert


----------



## stardust1234 (21. Juli 2009)

@Oliver

Das kann Ich so nicht stehen lassen...
Ich versuche es auch morgen um 18:30 (hoffentlich klappts) wäre aber dann der zweite 2 Meter unbekannte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> @Oliver
> 
> Das kann Ich so nicht stehen lassen...
> Ich versuche es auch morgen um 18:30 (hoffentlich klappts) wäre aber dann der zweite 2 Meter unbekannte



@Rhoder, weiß schon, welche Runde Du drehst?
Ich würde mit Markus kommen.
Frage ist nur, ob Du uns unterwegs (wenn ja, dann wo?) aufsammelst oder ob wir bei Dir am Treffpunkt aufschlagen.

VG Martin


----------



## Rhoder (21. Juli 2009)

Mir schwant böses von oben wenn ich den Wetterbericht sehe für morgen....

Wenn dann Treff wieder am Naturfreundehaus 19 Uhr.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Oliver111182 (22. Juli 2009)

War eine nette gemütliche Runde 

Nächstes Mal gerne wieder 

Oli


----------



## juchhu (23. Juli 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> War eine nette gemütliche Runde
> 
> Nächstes Mal gerne wieder
> 
> Oli



Schließe ich mich an.


----------



## stardust1234 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habes leider nicht geschafft, Ihr wart alle schon unterwegs als ich da war...
VIelleicht klappt nächstes Mal


----------



## Rhoder (23. Juli 2009)

Ja schade, wir hatten bis 18.38 Uhr gewartet und sind dann losgefahren zu 6...
Wetter hatte sich gut gehalten.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch.

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Oliver111182 (27. Juli 2009)

So, Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus, 23-25 °C also freue ich mich schonmal auf Mittwoch.

Gruppe macht wirklich mehr Spaß, habe ich heute gemerkt. 
72km: Bensberg --> Siegfähre --> Bensberg. Alleine sehr fies.

Ok, das Wetter und das lecker Steak  auf halber Strecke waren eine gute Entschädigung.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> So, Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus, 23-25 °C *also freue ich mich schonmal auf Mittwoch.
> *
> Gruppe macht wirklich mehr Spaß, habe ich heute gemerkt.
> 72km: Bensberg --> Siegfähre --> Bensberg. Alleine sehr fies.
> ...



Hallo Oliver,

ich bin auch wieder dabei.
Uwe meint, es könnte etwas voller werden.
Irgendeiner hat da eine Meldung in die Zeitung gesetzt.


----------



## Rhoder (28. Juli 2009)

Etwas voller ist leicht untertrieben 

Ja Olli, Wetter sieht hervorragend aus...mal sehen ob unsere Beine wieder fit sind , da wir am Sonntag 109 Km mit Trekrad nach Düsseldorf gefahren sind ...
Hast du Zeit am WE für ne Tour?
Wir werden wieder MTB fahren evtl. Sonntag...
oder Samstag aber da nur 3 std. so ab 11 Uhr...Mal sehen...
Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> *Etwas voller ist leicht untertrieben *
> 
> Ja Olli, Wetter sieht hervorragend aus...mal sehen ob unsere Beine wieder fit sind , da wir am Sonntag 109 Km mit Trekrad nach Düsseldorf gefahren sind ...
> Hast du Zeit am WE für ne Tour?
> ...



Wer ist denn auf diese blöde Idee gekommen?

PS: Was macht Deine floor pump?
Zufrieden?

PPS: Bin unterwegs auf Sponsorenbesuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (28. Juli 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Etwas voller ist leicht untertrieben
> 
> Ja Olli, Wetter sieht hervorragend aus...mal sehen ob unsere Beine wieder fit sind , da wir am Sonntag 109 Km mit Trekrad nach Düsseldorf gefahren sind ...
> Hast du Zeit am WE für ne Tour?
> ...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wieviele wir morgen sind.

Ich glaub ich hab mir am Samstag beim Fussball das Kreuzbein rausgedrückt. Muss morgen nachmittag noch schnell auf mir rumtrampeln lassen, damit das mit dem Rad klappt 
Beine sind soweit aber wieder fit 

Samstag wäre mir lieber, da ich abends auf 'nen Polterabend und So auf 'nen Geburtstag muss.

Also bis morgen Abend...


----------



## Jajaja (28. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wer ist denn auf diese blöde Idee gekommen?
> 
> PS: Was macht Deine floor pump?
> Zufrieden?
> ...





Du bist auch einer von denen, die gerne *laut* in der Straßenbahn telefonieren - gell? 

Paul


----------



## Rhoder (28. Juli 2009)

Pumpe pumt was das Zeug hält 

Dann sponsor mal was schönes ...
Bis morgen


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen,

kleine Rückschau zum gestrigen Biketreff.
Nachdem wir den Biketrefftermin in der Zeitung veröffentlicht hatte, konnte Uwe @Rhoder bis zum Start 10 Anmeldungen verzeichnen.
In sofern wunderte es mich nicht, als ich um 18:15 Uhr auf den Parkplatz vor der Eissporthalle fuhr und schon einige Biker zusammenstehen sah.

Was dann in der nächsten Viertelstunde geschah, hat mich allerdings überrascht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aus allen Himmelrichtungen per Auto oder per Bike strömten immer mehr Biker auf den Platz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kurz vor 18:30 UHr stieß Rhoder hinzu, begrüßte die TelnehmerInnen und delegierte direkt zwei Gruppen: eine langsamere und eine etwas schnellere.
Nachdem sich Kinder, Jugendliche und Erwachsene sortiert hatten, wurde vor dem Start zum Gruppenfoto eingeladen und so machten sich alle auf.






Und nachdem sich alle formiert hatten, sah das dann so aus:






Mit Fotografin (Danke an Gabi @Annalenna) hatten sich 32 Biker zusammengefunden.

Ich habe dann die schneller Gruppe (mit mir 22 Biker) in Richtung Hardt geführt. Dort haben wir ein paar Schleifen mit einigen netten nicht zu schweren Singletrails gezogen, um dann vorbei an der Erdenburg Richtung Moitzfeld hochzufahren. Von da gings zum TEchnologiepark über die Autobahnfußgängerbrücke in den Königforst zum Tütberg 'hinauf'. Kurze Verschnaufpause. Dann über einen schönen langen Downhillforstweg zur Verbindungsstraße nach Forsbach. Wechsel in den östlichen Teil des Köngisforstes und Richtung Wildgehege Brück. Am Wanderparkplatz angekommen war es 20:10 Uhr. Vorgesehen war von mir eigentlich, dass wir in Richtung Refrath die Wasserwerkswiese umfahren und über Schluchter Heide zur Eissporthalle zurückfahren. Da aber einige TeilnehmerInnen Angehörige in der langsameren Gruppe hatte, wollte diese nicht zu lange warten lassen, da ich unser Ankunftszeit auf ca. 21:00 Uhr geschätzt hatte. Und so fuhren wir teils über Straße und dann in die Frankenforster Siedlung querab, um über eine Runde um die Saaler Mühle wieder auf dem Parkplatz anzukommen. Knapp 10 min später gegen 21:30 Uhr traf die andere Gruppe ein.

Alle waren sich einig: Das machen wir nächste Woche wieder so.

Großes Kompliment an meine Gruppe: Ich bin bisher noch nie mit einer so disziplinierten Gruppe gefahren, die so groß war. Alle sind der Einweisung gefolgt, stets auf seinen Hinter'mann' zu achten. Wir hatten keine Lücken, keine Staus und keine Pannen. Das war klasse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und die Singletrails und Speedabfahrten haben - glaube ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - auch Spass gemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, gerne wieder, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle.

VG Martin


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Nachdem wir den Biketrefftermin in der Zeitung veröffentlicht hatte...



Ja, ja, du bist schon ein ganz toller Stratege...wissen wir aber bereits...



juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe dann die schneller Gruppe...



Was wir nicht wissen, wie langsam ist denn dann die langsame Gruppe?


----------



## Rhoder (30. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, ja, du bist schon ein ganz toller Stratege...wissen wir aber bereits...
> 
> 
> 
> Was wir nicht wissen, wie langsam ist denn dann die langsame Gruppe?



Verraten wir nicht so genau, aber so ca halb so schnell wie das Brücker Wellnesstempo


----------



## Delgado (30. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, ja, du bist schon ein ganz toller Stratege...wissen wir aber bereits...
> 
> 
> 
> Was wir nicht wissen, wie langsam ist denn dann die langsame Gruppe?




Tempo spielt jetzt keine Rolle mehr 

Für nur 1999,00 Euros kannste Dich in's A-Team von denen *einkaufen* 

Toll wa?


----------



## Cubanita (30. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tempo spielt jetzt keine Rolle mehr
> 
> Für nur 1999,00 Euros kannste Dich in's A-Team von denen *einkaufen*
> 
> Toll wa?


 
Das nenne ich mal ein Schnäppchen  

Aber man muss natürlich berücksichtigen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Paketpreis *inkl. kostenloser Zugaben* handelt. Sind denn auch die super Lampen für den Winter dabei ?? 

Wirklich super !!! Da möchte man sich direkt "einkaufen"  Oder gibt es auch eine Altersbeschränkung ??


----------



## juchhu (31. Juli 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal ein Schnäppchen
> 
> Aber man muss natürlich berücksichtigen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Paketpreis *inkl. kostenloser Zugaben* handelt. *Sind denn auch die super Lampen für den Winter dabei ?? *
> 
> Wirklich super !!! Da möchte man sich direkt "einkaufen"  *Oder gibt es auch eine Altersbeschränkung ??*



Bei Interesse zum A-Team / Co-Sponsoring bitte die Fragen entweder direkt in diesem Thread (Registrierung notwendig) oder an [email protected] stellen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (31. Juli 2009)

Würden sich die Herren bitte in einem anderen Threat über die Sachen unterhalten, die nichts mit meinem Biketreff Saaler Mühle zu tun haben, siehe Posts von Delgado , Jajajaj usw. 
Das wäre ich euch dankbar.
Hier sollen nur Infos für den Biketreff rein , wird sonst unübersichtlich.
Liebe Grüße

Rhoder


----------



## Jajaja (31. Juli 2009)

Warum sollte es "Deinem" Thread anders ergehen als den anderen? Da ist Dein Spaltpilz schließlich immer gut unterwegs.


----------



## Delgado (31. Juli 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Würden sich die Herren bitte in einem anderen Threat über die Sachen unterhalten, die nichts mit meinem Biketreff Saaler Mühle zu tun haben, siehe Posts von Delgado , Jajajaj usw.
> Das wäre ich euch dankbar.
> Hier sollen nur Infos für den Biketreff rein , wird sonst unübersichtlich.
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



Sieh's als nette Auflockerung der oft recht einschlägigen Posts


----------



## Oliver111182 (31. Juli 2009)

War wieder ne schöne Runde. Aber jetzt weiß ich, warum die Leute so ungern im hintern Teil des Feldes fahren, ist echt schlimm...

Aber so achtet man mehr auf die Vordermänner als auf die Hügel, hat auch was Gutes 

Freue mich auf Mittwoch, letzte Tour vor den Chiemgauer Alpen 

Bin auf dem Foto übrigens der Kleine in blau, der fast über den LKW gucken kann...


----------



## Oliver111182 (3. August 2009)

Wieviele haben sich denn schon im anderen Forum angemeldet?

Hier sind es ja bis jetzt nur 3, aber da war letztes Mal ja auch nicht anders


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wieviele haben sich denn schon im anderen Forum angemeldet?
> 
> Hier sind es ja bis jetzt nur 3, aber da war letztes Mal ja auch nicht anders



Einige haben bereits sich selbst bzw. mit Gästen per E-Mail angekündigt.
Das dauert immer etwas, bis man die Anmeldung per Kalender/LMB etabliert hat. Ich bin gespannt, wäre aber nicht sooo traurig, wenn es in Richtung 20 TeilnehmerInnen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (3. August 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß wird einen Tag vorher aufs Wetter geguckt und sich dann angemeldet  

Und die andere Hälfte kommt ohne Anmeldung ^^


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2009)

Tach zusammen,

mir liegen zz. die ersten Anfragen wg. morgen vor.

Uwe @Rhoder und ich machen eine Gruppenaufteilung abhängig von der Anzahl der TeilnehmerInnen und deren Neigung, eher die leichter oder 'schwerere' Tour zu fahren.

Wenn genügend TeilnehmerInnen für die 'schwere' Tour zusammenkommen, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns diesmal auf die Hardt konzentrieren.

Da ich in der Hardt zusammen mit meinem Hund ein Teil meines Lebens verbracht habe , kennen wir beide eine ganze Menge Wege und Pfade (Trails). Die besten Trails hat natürlich DJ-SAM entdeckt. 

Und so möchte ich Euch ein best of Hardt präsentieren: STS oder SingleTrailSurfen.

Je nach Streckenführung kommen max. 30 km und 600 hm zusammen.
Die Singletrails bewegen sich alle auf S0-S1 Niveau, an wenigen Stellen auch bis S2. Alle sind gut fahrbar.

VG Martin


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. August 2009)

Das hört sich gut an, aber nächstes Mal bitte zwei Stunden früher posten.
Bin gerade schon 33km auf und ab gefahren. Morgen noch und dann kacke ich am Do beim Belastungs-EKG richtig ab 

Hardt hat noch einen Vorteil, ich lerne die Gegend mal richtig kennen, hoffentlich. Sonntag schon wieder verfahren, unglaublich 

Wir sehen uns also morgen abend. Hätte beinahe noch 3 Leute mitgebracht, aber die sind demnächst mal dabei.

Oli


----------



## juchhu (4. August 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, aber nächstes Mal bitte zwei Stunden früher posten.



Sorry, hatte ich vergessen, weil ich noch ein paar Vorbereitungen für das 24h-Rennen in Duisburg zu machen hatte.



> Bin gerade schon 33km auf und ab gefahren. Morgen noch und dann kacke ich am Do beim *Belastungs-EKG* richtig ab



Medizinischer oder sportlicher Grund?
Erzähl mal morgen.



> Hardt hat noch einen Vorteil, ich lerne die Gegend mal richtig kennen, hoffentlich. Sonntag schon wieder verfahren, unglaublich



Mach Dir nichts draus, ich bin vor einigen Jahren mit einer kleinen Gruppe, unter ihnen war der Godfather of Mountainbiking hardy_k himself , durch die Hardt zum STS unterwegs gewesen.

Zwischendurch habe ich immer mal wieder gefragt, in welche Richtung wir zurück zum Startpunkt fahren müssen. Von vier Mitfahrern habe ich immer mindestens drei Himmelrichtungen genannt/gezeigt bekommen.



> Wir sehen uns also morgen abend. Hätte *beinahe* noch 3 Leute mitgebracht, aber die sind *demnächs*t mal dabei.
> 
> Oli



Beinahe zählt nicht.
Demnächst auch nicht.

Bis morgen.

Martin


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte ich vergessen, weil ich noch ein paar Vorbereitungen für das 24h-Rennen in Duisburg zu machen hatte.



Das war nicht ernst gemeint...der  am Ende des Absatzes gehörte noch dazu...Ich finde es gut, ist die richtige Vorbereitung für die Chiemgauer Alpen nächste Woche.

Ok, beinahe und demnächst wird bald ersetzt, versprochen.

Bis morgen abend...hoffentlich mit frischen Beinen...


----------



## juchhu (5. August 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Das war nicht ernst gemeint...der  am Ende des Absatzes gehörte noch dazu...Ich finde es gut, ist die richtige Vorbereitung für die Chiemgauer Alpen nächste Woche.



Ups, überlesen.
Naja, sind nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten wg. Duisburg.
Transporter abholen, 3 Zelte und 2 Ledersofas  rein und den zweiten Teil der Feldbetten (40 Stk.) abholen. Den Löwenanteil hat diesmal Stefan @M.E.C.Hammer gemacht. 500 m² Teamcamp für über 60 Personen mit Catering, Massage und weiterem SchnickSchnack möchte ich nicht organisieren müssen.



> Ok, beinahe und demnächst wird bald ersetzt, versprochen.



Passt schon.



> Bis morgen abend...hoffentlich mit frischen Beinen...



Ich bin irgendwie platt. Dieses jetzt regelmäßige BergHügeltraining macht "aua".


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2009)

Tach zusammen, 

gestern lief die Tour unter dem Motto

*Blut, Schweiß, Tränen und viel Spass*
(oder fast nix für Wellnesser)

Mit eins, zwei drei, ganz vielen (18?) ging es in Richtung Hardt.
Dort stand dann STS = SIngleTrailSurfen auf dem Programm.
Dieses Angebot war so verlockend, dass neben dem 'StammfahrerInnen' sowohl Wellnesser als auch ein Gast aus dem weiten Hannover anreiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

In den meisten Fällen ging es auf Forstwegen aufwärts und auf festen Wegen (naturfest, eher Pfade bzw. Trails) abwärts.

Doch nun die Mottoerklärung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Blut*
Blut floß diesmal reichlich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber nicht durch Unfälle. Leider sind die flowigen Singletrails in einem erbärmlich Zustand, man merkt, dass ich seit Juli 2008 nicht mehr Hand anlegen. Dabei sind aber nicht die eigentlichen Trails gemeint, sondern die zuwuchernde Vegetation. Obwohl ich vorne weg durch die fast zugewachsenen Trails gefahren bin und mich heldengleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 den Brombeerranken entgegengeworfen habe, sahen einige MitfahrerInnen aus, als ob sie an aktiven Kriegshandlungen teilgenommen hätten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber Besserung ist in Sicht. Wenn wir nun regelmäßig die Trails abfahren, werden wir immer mehr Spass und weniger Verletzungen haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Schweiß*
Schweiß war eigentlich nur bei mir festzustellen. Dabei kann es an den eigentlichen Fahrdaten nicht gelegen habe. Aus dem Gefühl müssen wir knapp 25 km und unter 400 hm geschafft haben. Da ich die Tage vorher mein Training etwas intensiviert habe, war ich odch etwas platt und das schwere Enduro wurde im Uphill zur lästigen Pflicht. Schön, dass es im Downhill dann zur Kür wurde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Tränen*
Tränen des Schmerzes und der Verzweiflung sind wohl nicht geflossen. Alle Mountainbiker haben die Verletzung als Ehrenzeichen ertragen. Dennoch ergab sich die eine oder andere Situation, wo Freuden- bzw. Lacktränen vergossen wurden.
*Viel Spass*
Angesichts der zahlreichen Drohungen, nächsten Mittwoch wiederzukommen (oder gar zusätzlich eine Mitgliedschaft zu beantragen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass Spass am Mountainbiking mal wieder klar im Vordergrund stand.
Mir hat es wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht, mit Euch durch die Natur zu fahren. Gegenseitge Rücksichtnahme aber auch gegenüber anderen Waldnutzern klappte wieder hervorragend. Dass wir wieder vom Pannenteufel verschont wurden, erhöhte sicher den Spassfaktor.
Also bis nächsten Mittwoch, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nächsten Mittwoch schlage ich vor, machen wir mal etwas mehr Strecke. 
Z.B. Eissporthalle, Hardt, Moitzfeld runter nach Immelkeppel, an der Sülz entlang Richtung Lüderich, dann hoch zum Ringwall und zum Barbara-Kreuz, in den Königforst Richtung Kettner-Weiher, Bensberg, Saaler Mühle, Eisporthalle. 

Daten: ca. 31 km, ca. 500 hm, Nettofahrzeit: ca. 2 h
*Mitnahme von Licht empfiehlt sich*, insbesondere für diejenige, die vom Zielpunkt noch nach Hause fahren müssen.

*Noch eine Bitte zum Schluss:* Damit wir disponieren können und Euch ggf. bei Änderungen/Absagen (Unwetter etc.) schnell informieren, meldet Euch bitte im [...] an (Registrierung). Des Weitern meldet Euch bitte beim MTBvD Biketreff BGL Saaler Mühle im Kalender an. Bestätigt Eure Teilnahme mit JA und gebt ggf. die Anzahl Eurer mitfahrenden Gäste an. 
So können wir abschätzen, mit wie vielen TeilnehmerInnen wir rechnen dürfen und können Euch per PN und E-Mail über Änderungen/Absagen schnell informieren.Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> *Noch eine Bitte zum Schluss:* Damit wir disponieren können und Euch ggf. bei Änderungen/Absagen (Unwetter etc.) schnell informieren, meldet Euch bitte im www.mtbvd-forum.de an (Registrierung).




Ist ja ekelhaft wie Du die Leute nötigst.


----------



## juchhu (6. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist ja ekelhaft wie Du die Leute nötigst.



Das kann mann/frau gerne sehen, wie mann/frau es sehen will.
Fakt ist, das der MTBvD-Kalender hinsichtlich seiner Funktionen leistungsstärker als das IBC-LMB ist. Und die automatische Info-Weiterleitung an alle angemeldeten User bei Änderungen/Absagen per PN und E-Mail einfach praktisch ist.


----------



## Rhoder (6. August 2009)

Unsere kleinere Gruppe von 10 Mitfahrer genoß das schöne Wetter und fuhr auf schattigen Waldwegen und Trails durch die Hardt, auf der anderen Seite des Berges nach Immekeppel runter um an der Sülz auf zugewachsenen Wegen eine schöne Wurzelauffahrt auf den Tütberg zu meistern.
Von dort aus über sandige Waldwege wieder nach Bensberg und zur Sahler Mühle zum Treff ca. 20.45 Uhr.
Bei 27 km und 275 HM und angepasstem Tempo wars auch eine landschaftlich sehr schöne entspannendeTour an den Bächen und Flüssen entlang, was allen sehr gefallen hat nach einen anstrengenden Arbeitstag...

Bis nächsten Mittwoch 

Gruß
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. August 2009)

Hallo Rhoder, ward ihr das gegen 20:30 Uhr an der Tütberg-Hütte? Mit der Warnung vor noch mehr Bikern? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Rhoder (6. August 2009)

Ja, ihr kamt da so den Berg runtergeflogen, da hatten wir Angst ihr fahrt uns über den Haufen ..


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Ja, ihr kamt da so den Berg runtergeflogen, da hatten wir Angst ihr fahrt uns über den Haufen ..



Die haben sich den letzten Schliff für 24h Duisburg geholt


----------



## DieKatze (9. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Fakt ist,...



Fakt ist, dass es einfach nur penetrant und dreist ist, was du hier veranstaltest. Offenbar hast du es aber bitter nötig.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die haben sich den letzten Schliff für 24h Duisburg geholt





Apropo letzter Schliff:


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. August 2009)

Bist du der Typ in den Kompressionsstrümpfen? Hast ja ganz schön an deiner Fitness gearbeitet ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Bist du der Typ in den Kompressionsstrümpfen? Hast ja ganz schön an deiner Fitness gearbeitet ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan





Sehr geil. Als ob ich Kompressionstrümpfe tragen würde.

Wenn ich Kompressionsstrümpfe getragen hätte, wären meine Beine wohl nicht so verschrammt durch das Surfen durch zugewachsene Singletrails.

Der an Delgado so vorbeirauscht, das ist Patrick Hartmann, Teamleader vom MTBvD Team 4Gewinnt, die bei den 4er-Herrenteams 4.te vor dem Focus-Werksteam geworden sind.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. August 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr beim MTBVD rechnet, aber "Vorbeirauschen" sieht für mich anders aus:
1. Runde Delgado: *10:07*
1. Runde Patrick Hartmann "Teamleader vom MTBvD Team 4Gewinnt": *10:15*

Ich schlage ein Seminar zur besseren "Renneinteilung" vor. Dann klappt's auch mit dem Vorbeirauschen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Ich habe Michael Schumacher mal überholt! Er stand in Kerpen an der Ampel ...


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr beim MTBVD rechnet, aber "Vorbeirauschen" sieht für mich anders aus:
> 1. Runde Delgado: *10:07*
> 1. Runde Patrick Hartmann "Teamleader vom MTBvD Team 4Gewinnt": *10:15*
> 
> ...



Das "vorbeirauschen" bezog sich auf die Bergpassage.
Allerdings hat es mit dem Rauschen auch so ganz gut geklappt, wie man ja an Platz 3 und 4 in 4er-Herren-Wertung erkennt. Sich in der TOP5 mit zwei Teams zu platzieren, insbesondere wenn die Werkteams mit ihren Bundesligafahrern antreten, finde ich schon ganz gut.
In sofern hat das mit der Renneinteilung sehr gut geklappt. 

So und nun back to topic.

Wir hatten letzten und vorletzten Mittwoch die zukünftigen Fahrtechnikkurse und Fahrtechniktouren angesprochen. Wer Interesse an diesen Angeboten hat, möchte sich bitte bei Rhoder melden.
Er sammelt die Anfragen. 
Wir bieten dann samstags vormittags BASIC I und nachmittags BASIC II an. Mittags besteht die Möglichkeit, gemeinsam eine Kleinigkeit oder was Größeres  im Naturfreundehaus Hardt einzunehmen.
Damit wir es nicht weit zur Futtertheke haben, wird der BASIC I+II Fahrtechnikkurs in der Hardt (Bergisch Gladbach) stattfinden.
Genaue Daten folgen noch.

Die Kurse BASIC I+II sind kostenfrei.
Die Verpflegung im NFH Hardt ist selbst zu tragen.
Die TeilnehmerInnen der Kurse sind über den MTBvD versichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (10. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Als ob ich Kompressionstrümpfe tragen würde.
> 
> Wenn ich Kompressionsstrümpfe getragen hätte, wären meine Beine wohl nicht so verschrammt durch das Surfen durch zugewachsene Singletrails.
> 
> Der an Delgado so vorbeirauscht, das ist Patrick Hartmann, Teamleader vom MTBvD Team 4Gewinnt, die bei den 4er-Herrenteams 4.te vor dem Focus-Werksteam geworden sind.



Wie schön das sich einige mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken. Delgado habe ich wenigstens auf der Strecke gesehen, Juchhu nicht.

Alleine die weißen Beine zeigen doch das wer überhaupt nicht Biken geht !! sonst


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das "vorbeirauschen" bezog sich auf die Bergpassage.



Apropos vorbeirauschen. Am MTBvD Lager sind wir auch vorbeigerauscht.
Lag aber wohl am Desinteresse unsererseits. Delgado haben wir aber besucht.
Die SIT`s haben wir auch besucht, war aber nie einer zuhause.


----------



## Jajaja (10. August 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Bist du der Typ in den Kompressionsstrümpfen? Hast ja ganz schön an deiner Fitness gearbeitet ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Es gibt Bikerkreise, da nennt man Ihn den SockenJott ... 
_(Ohne Quatsch, ist wirklich so.)_


----------



## wogru (10. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Apropos vorbeirauschen. Am MTBvD Lager sind wir auch vorbeigerauscht.
> Lag aber wohl am Desinteresse unsererseits. Delgado haben wir aber besucht.
> Die SIT`s haben wir auch besucht, war aber nie einer zuhause.



Wir sind ein Rennen gefahren !! Wer nicht gefahren ist musste die anderen an der Strecke anfeuern !!


----------



## ultra2 (11. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Rennen gefahren !! Wer nicht gefahren ist musste die anderen an der Strecke anfeuern !!



Darin liegt wahrscheinlich der Unterschied zu anderen Teams.


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2009)

So, lieben 24h-Fahrer, Möchtegernfahrer und "Fast hätten wir Euch besucht"-Gäste, quarkt hier nicht rum. 
Wir hatten über 40 FahrerInnen im eigenen MTBvD-Teamcamp, über 20 Betreuer und ORGA-Kräfte, die sich um alles gekümmert haben, außer fahren. Die Platzierung sind top. Ich habe im Übrigen von Freitagmittag bis Sonntagabend insgesamt 3,5 h geschlafen und 'Mädchen für alle und alles' gemacht. Zusätzlich zur Vor- und NachORGA

Wer meint, das würde sich mal von selbst machen, dem sage ich gerne Folgendes:


Entweder in der Größenordnung mit dem All-incl.-Service nachmachen oder
mit mir tauschen, dann fahre ich nächstes Jahr gerne mit oder
einfach mal die Fresse halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
Da ja nach dem Rennen vor dem Rennen ist, kann sich ja jeder überlegen, welchen Status er nächstes Jahr annehmen will.

Jetzt machen wir hier mit dem Biketreff BGL Saaler Mühle weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... einfach mal die Fresse halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.



Und Du glaubst das kriegst Du hin?


----------



## Schnegge (11. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst das kriegst Du hin?



Oh, dass hab ich auch gerad gedacht... Aber Du warst schneller 

@Juchhu: beste Steilvorlage sie Jahren


----------



## stardust1234 (11. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> quarkt hier nicht rum.
> 
> .


 
Dann bitte mit guten Beispiel voran gehen.



juchhu schrieb:


> Wir hatten über 40 FahrerInnen im eigenen MTBvD-Teamcamp, über 20 Betreuer und ORGA-Kräfte, die sich um alles gekümmert haben, außer fahren. Die Platzierung sind top. Ich habe im Übrigen von Freitagmittag bis Sonntagabend insgesamt 3,5 h geschlafen und 'Mädchen für alle und alles' gemacht. Zusätzlich zur Vor- und NachORGA
> 
> .


 
Die Selbstinszenierung bitte Ich in andere Beiträge zu verlagen, besser noch im eigenem Forum.


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Dann bitte mit guten Beispiel voran gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Selbstinszenierung bitte Ich in andere Beiträge zu verlagen, besser noch im eigenem Forum.


----------



## wogru (11. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> So, lieben 24h-Fahrer, Möchtegernfahrer und "Fast hätten wir Euch besucht"-Gäste, quarkt hier nicht rum.
> Wir hatten über 40 FahrerInnen im eigenen MTBvD-Teamcamp, über 20 Betreuer und ORGA-Kräfte, die sich um alles gekümmert haben, außer fahren. Die Platzierung sind top. Ich habe im Übrigen von Freitagmittag bis Sonntagabend insgesamt 3,5 h geschlafen und 'Mädchen für alle und alles' gemacht. Zusätzlich zur Vor- und NachORGA
> 
> Wer meint, das würde sich mal von selbst machen, dem sage ich gerne Folgendes:
> ...


40 Fahrer, 20 Betreuer ? Starkes Stück, aber keine Glanzleistung !! Wir hatten 16 Fahrer + 4 Fahrer vom befreundeten Team zusammengefasst und ACHTUNG 0 (in Worten Null) Betreuer. Wir haben alles selber organisiert, selbstverständlich Vor- und NachOrga sowie Zwischendurchbetreuung, Anfeuerung an der Strecke und Rennteilnahme !! 
Wenn du nur 3,5h schläfst liegt das wohl an schlechter Organisation 
Mit dir tauschen möchte ich übrigens nicht, noch bin ich beliebt, so sollte es auch bleiben.

@Rhoder: um deinen Thread tut es mir leid, aber wer ihn hier zerstört weil er "seine Fresse" nicht halten kann wird hoffentlich klar


----------



## Mc Wade (11. August 2009)

Schön wie sich einige hier verhalten, ständige Angriffe unter der Gürtellinie,
habe bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen können, das Martin ( Juchhu ) sich ähnlich Gibt !
Sein Auftreten stößt auch bei mir nicht immer auf Verständnis, und das er ein wenig Werbung für den Verein/Verband macht, dem er angehört und in dem er sich aktiv ehrenamtlich betätigt, ist meines Erachtens recht und billig !!
An den Bikeausflügen/Touren/Technikkursen die Rhoder, und in 2er Linie Martin veranstalten kann jeder teilnehmen auch ohne Mitgliedschaft .
Es gibt da den ein oder anderen in diesem Forum, der das auch anbietet -und auch bewirbt, aber nur gegen Gebühr, ich verstehe, das insbesondere die, die davon einen persönlichen Vorteil haben, sprich Veranstalter und deren Tourguides das möglicherweise nicht toll finden - aber so ist es nun mal in unserer Gesellschaft - es gibt da noch Leute die hin und wieder bereit sind, auch was für die Allgemeinheit ohne materiellen Vorteil zu tun.
( da meine ich natürlich auch die vielen anderen Biker die woche für woche unentgeldlich Touren, unter anderem hier im LMB anbieten ohne Vereinsanbindung )
Und alle anderen die sich ansonsten so daran beteiligen immer drauf rumzuhauen - was soll das - den ein oder anderen habe ich auch schon mal pers. kennen gelernt - sind sonst eigendlich nicht so !

Wie gesagt - alles finde ich auch nicht immer o.k. aber das kann man dan auch anders mitteilen - als hier öffentlich, und der ein oder andere weis es dann nicht einzuordnen.
Schönen Tag noch 
Willibald

Entschuldigung, an den Ideengeber ( Rhoder ) dieses UNterforums, werde es nicht noch mal Zweckentfremden !


----------



## Marc1980 (11. August 2009)

Mir ist eigendlich so was von egal wer hier wen wegen irgend etwas beschuldigt oder auch nicht..
ich will einfach nur mit einer netten Gruppe MTB fahren.. Ab dem 20.09 habe ich wieder dafür Zeit und werde in Köln Porz wohnen. Wo trefft ihr euch zum fahren?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Rhoder (11. August 2009)

Tja was soll ich da noch zu sagen...
Eigentlich bin ich sprachlos ...
Was hat das alles hier mit meinem Threat zu tun?

Ich mach nen Vorschlag..an alle Forenkaspar des IBC's....schreibt euch euch nochmal alles von der Seele wenns sein muß bis heute abend 24 Uhr, danach bitte ich herzlichst darum nur noch Beiträge zum Radtreff hier zu Posten. Ab morgen schreiben wir dann mal eine WOche lang die ganzen persönlichen Streitigkeiten in den KFL Mittwochs Treff bei Montana rein, und danach eine Woche lang in Delgados Threat ...mal sehen wie denen das dort gefällt...

Schönen Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Montana (11. August 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich da noch zu sagen...
> Eigentlich bin ich sprachlos ...
> 
> ... ab morgen schreiben wir dann mal eine WOche lang die ganzen persönlichen Streitigkeiten in den KFL Mittwochs Treff bei Montana rein, ...
> ...



Wag das nur  ...  wäre übrigens nichts Neues sondern das ist bestehende Tradition in unserem Bereich 

Sorry, Du bist es leider selbst schuld, musst halt schauen mit wem Du wie zusammenarbeitest bzw. wie Du das Ganze dann kontrollierst. 

*Montana*


----------



## Jajaja (11. August 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Wag das nur  ...  wäre übrigens nichts Neues sondern das ist bestehende Tradition in unserem Bereich
> 
> Sorry, Du bist es leider selbst schuld, musst halt schauen mit wem Du wie zusammenarbeitest bzw. wie Du das Ganze dann kontrollierst.
> 
> *Montana*





Tja Roder, dat wat Du getzt hier durchmachst, haben die KFLer schon 187x durchgemacht. Nur - die tragen dat mit Humor und haben den Spaltpilz immer wieder platt jemacht. 
... nur, der gibt nicht auf. Igendwie erinnert der mich an der schwarzen Ritter in Monty Pythons "Kokusnuss" ...  (_Arme ab, Beine ab und dann kommt mein Lieblingsspruch: o.k., sagen wir_ "*UNENTSCHIEDEN*") 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tca-AkF2_6w"]YouTube - Der schwarze Ritter[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (12. August 2009)

Update 17.30 Uhr: Wir kommen trotz Regen zu Treff, fahren dann evtl. etwas kürzer.
Der angekündigte Fahrtechnikkurs findet am Samstag, den 22.8. statt.
Weiteres dazu folgt in den nächsten Tagen hier im Forum.
Gruß Rhoder (Uwe)


----------



## Rhoder (13. August 2009)

Update zu unten angesprochenem Kurs:

Termin 22.08.2009
Start und Treff 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vor der Eissporthalle Saaler Mühle
Zeitplan: 10 - 13 Uhr Basic I
Mittagspause im Naturfreundehaus
ca. 14.30 bis ca. 17 Uhr Basic II

Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt , bitte bei [email protected] melden, danke.

Technisch einwandfreies MTB und Helm ist Pflicht.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke und etwas Geld mitbringen fürs Mittagessen.
...................................................................................................
Wir hatten letzten und vorletzten Mittwoch die zukünftigen Fahrtechnikkurse und Fahrtechniktouren angesprochen. Wer Interesse an diesen Angeboten hat, möchte sich bitte bei Rhoder melden.
Er sammelt die Anfragen. 
Wir bieten dann samstags vormittags BASIC I und nachmittags BASIC II an. Mittags besteht die Möglichkeit, gemeinsam eine Kleinigkeit oder was Größeres  im Naturfreundehaus Hardt einzunehmen.
Damit wir es nicht weit zur Futtertheke haben, wird der BASIC I+II Fahrtechnikkurs in der Hardt (Bergisch Gladbach) stattfinden.
Genaue Daten folgen noch.

Die Kurse BASIC I+II sind kostenfrei.
Die Verpflegung im NFH Hardt ist selbst zu tragen.
Die TeilnehmerInnen der Kurse sind über den MTBvD versichert. 
....................................................................................................


----------



## Rhoder (13. August 2009)

Wir fahren am Samstag eine Tagestour mit Start um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Schöllerhof /Altenberg.
Umrundung der Dhünntalsperre ist geplant mit Einkehr, Ende ca 17 Uhr.

Bitte PM an mich

Gruß
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## Jajaja (13. August 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Die Kurse BASIC I+II sind kostenfrei.
> Die Verpflegung im NFH Hardt ist selbst zu tragen.
> Die TeilnehmerInnen der Kurse sind über den MTBvD versichert.
> ....................................................................................................



Wer ist denn Übungsleiter? Ggf. hätte ich Interesse, wollte allerdings schon wissen was der kann ... ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Update zu unten angesprochenem Kurs:
> 
> *Termin 22.08.2009*
> Start und Treff 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vor der Eissporthalle Saaler Mühle
> ...



Da fahre ich schon selber Fahrtechnik , daher kann ich nicht . Unser Termin ist aber schon voll


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. August 2009)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen   Schöne Grüße aus dem Urlaub.

Hab diese Woche mal ein wenig trainiert für Mittwoch. Aber Wetter ist, naja, sagen wir mal, bescheidend 

Fotos sind oben an der Steinlingalm gemacht worden. Kampenwand im Chiemgau.


----------



## Rhoder (14. August 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen   Schöne Grüße aus dem Urlaub.
> 
> Hab diese Woche mal ein wenig trainiert für Mittwoch. Aber Wetter ist, naja, sagen wir mal, bescheidend
> 
> Fotos sind oben an der Steinlingalm gemacht worden. Kampenwand im Chiemgau.



Sieht doch nach einer schönen Auffahrt aus ? ^^


----------



## Oliver111182 (18. August 2009)

Wann gehen wir denn danach mal nebenan Schnitzel essen, wenn wir zurück am Ausgangspunkt sind? Mittwochs ist Schnitzeltag und die Speicher müssen ja auch wieder aufgefüllt werden 

Gibt es schon Pläne für morgen, also tourenmäßig meine ich.


----------



## Jajaja (18. August 2009)

... ach was, vergess das Schnitzel. Fahr mit uns in den KF.
Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbbXWyI2AqE"]YouTube - NORDWAND TRAILER[/ame]

Natürlich die wellnesskompatible Version ... ... 

Immerhin haben wir eine hohe Rückkehrerquote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... ach was, vergess das Schnitzel. Fahr mit uns in den KF.
> Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:
> 
> YouTube - NORDWAND TRAILER



Wunsch und Wirklichkeit driften da schon mal auseinander

Es sieht eher so aus:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR_lNTanJxQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Strider - Dirt Track Racing[/ame]

Nur nicht so schnell.


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wann gehen wir denn danach mal nebenan Schnitzel essen, wenn wir zurück am Ausgangspunkt sind? Mittwochs ist Schnitzeltag und die Speicher müssen ja auch wieder aufgefüllt werden



Oh Mann Oliver, Du Tier. 
Wie soll ich mit einem XXL-Schnitzel intus wieder die Schlossauffahrt hochtrampeln. Das Ding zieht mich doch glatt bis Emmerich runter.

OKOK, an sich keine schlechte Idee und so einen kleinen Salat bekomme ich bestimmt über den Schlosshügel gewuchtet.



> Gibt es schon Pläne für morgen, also tourenmäßig meine ich.



Keine Ahnung, was Biketreffcheffe vor hat.
Ich würde ja gerne zum Lüderich,
aber das sprengt unser Zeitlimit
oder wir müssen wieder rasen wie letzte Woche.
Aber da war auch kein Anfänger/Wiedereinsteiger dabei.


----------



## Jajaja (18. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...



... ohne Zweitnick oder berühmt zu sein, darfst Du hier gar keine Beiträge schreiben ...


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... ohne Zweitnick oder berühmt zu sein, darfst Du hier gar keine Beiträge schreiben ...



Mea culpa


----------



## Delgado (19. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wunsch und Wirklichkeit driften da schon mal auseinander
> 
> Es sieht eher so aus:
> 
> ...



Nee wat süüß ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (19. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was Biketreffcheffe vor hat.
> Ich würde ja gerne zum Lüderich,
> aber das sprengt unser Zeitlimit
> oder wir müssen wieder rasen wie letzte Woche.
> Aber da war auch kein Anfänger/Wiedereinsteiger dabei.


 
Das müsste doch zu schaffen sein, also Lüderich sowie irgendwann das Schnitzel.

Gibt ja genug Stücke im KF oder Bensberg, die man als einfachen Transfer nehmen kann. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei, auch ohne Schnitzel danach. Da müsste man dann vorher sowieso mal einen Tisch bestellen. Nächste Woche z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. August 2009)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Das müsste doch zu schaffen sein, also Lüderich sowie irgendwann das Schnitzel.
> 
> Gibt ja genug Stücke im KF oder Bensberg, die man als einfachen Transfer nehmen kann. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei, auch ohne Schnitzel danach. Da müsste man dann vorher sowieso mal einen Tisch bestellen. Nächste Woche z.B.



Lüderichrundtour  von der ESH innerhalb von 2h ist sehr knapp.
Aber schauen wir mal, was geht.

Nächste Woche ist gut. 
Wobei wir uns langsam um Beleuchtung kümmern müssen.
Sonnenuntergang ist bereits vor 21:00 Uhr.


----------



## Jajaja (20. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Lüderichrundtour  von der ESH innerhalb von 2h ist sehr knapp.
> Aber schauen wir mal, was geht.



... und? Wie war's? Wir wollen fühlbare Actionberichte! 

MTBvDingsda goes front oder s. ä. ... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
 Haallloooo... ... ... Ist da jemand? ...


----------



## Jajaja (23. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Übungsleiter? Ggf. hätte ich Interesse, wollte allerdings schon wissen was der kann ... ...



Nun ja, ich konnte leider nicht kommen. 

Mir fällt aber auf, daß alle kurze Socken anhaben ...


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2009)

Nachlese zum gestrigen Biketreff:

25 Mountainbiker, 2 Gruppen, 1 Grund:

Gemeimsam Spass haben beim Mountainbiking!


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2009)

Neuer Biketreff am 02.09.2009 um 18:30 Uhr.

Treffpunkt: Saaler Mühle 100, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach, Parkplatz vor der Eissporthalle

Infos dazu hier oder da.

Mitnahme von Bike-Beleuchtung empfiehlt sich.

VG Martin

PS: Wer für die kommende Woche (Biketreff 09.09.2009) gerne IXON IQ Speed Lampe(n) testen möchte, bitte rechtzeitig Info an mich.

Diese Woche sind alle 5 Testmuster bereits im Einsatz.


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2009)

*Nachlese zum MTBvD-Biketreff am 02.09.2009*

Tach zusammen,

da Rhoder und Annalenna erst Mittwochnachmittag von ihrer Rhön-Tour zurückgekommen sind, bracht zwar Rhoder freundlicherweise noch eine IXON IQ Speed Testlampe zum Treffpunkt, aber mitfahren wollte er nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Rhön-Tour hatte wohl Wirkung gezeigt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit 16 Biker (davon drei Frauen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber die Anzahl ist noch ausbaufähig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ging es dann in einer Gruppe Richtung Wahner Heide. Fahrtechnisch auf einfachen zum Teil gut ausgebauten Forstwegen sollte es eine zügige Runde mit wenig Höhenmeter werden.

Weiter lesen ...


----------



## stardust1234 (3. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> *Nachlese zum MTBvD-Biketreff am 02.09.2009*
> 
> Weiter lesen ...


 
:kotz:

Wenn das noch schlimmer wird würde Ich mal versuchen die Tabletten zu wechseln


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2009)

*Einladung zum MTBvD-Biketreff am 09.09.2009 um 18:30 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Saaler Mühle 100, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach, Parkplatz vor der Eissporthalle

Infos dazu hier oder da.

Mitnahme von Bike-Beleuchtung empfiehlt sich.

VG Martin


----------



## annelena (3. September 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Wenn das noch schlimmer wird würde Ich mal versuchen die Tabletten zu wechseln



Verstehe ich nicht, was meinst du denn damit?

Gruß annelena


----------



## Jajaja (3. September 2009)

annelena schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, was meinst du denn damit?
> 
> Gruß annelena



... kann doch nicht so schwer sein - oder? 



_Anmerkung: Das geht aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gegen Dich oder Rhoder ... _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... kann doch nicht so schwer sein - oder?
> 
> 
> 
> *Anmerkung: Das geht aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gegen Dich oder Rhoder ... *



Danke, das motiviert.
Ich mache weiter und wir werden mit Sicherheit das Angebot ausweiten.

Bis bald im Wald. Den einen Treffpunkt kennst Du ja schon.


----------



## hama687 (3. September 2009)

Das euch beiden nicht langweilig wird...


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Das euch beiden nicht langweilig wird...



Ach Alex, was sich liebt, dass neckt sich.

Beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei oder hast Du zuviel zu tun?


----------



## hama687 (3. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ach Alex, was sich liebt, dass neckt sich.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei oder hast Du zuviel zu tun?



Zu weit, zu wenig Licht, zu lange Schule um da irgendwie hin zu kommen und für die Forstautobahnen muss ich gestehen lohnt es sich nicht Auf dennen bin ich vor 5 Jahren mim Guido genug gefahren

Da reizt mich meine gegend mit dem mtb-lev, derzeit mehr


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Zu weit, zu wenig Licht, zu lange Schule um da irgendwie hin zu kommen und für die Forstautobahnen muss ich gestehen lohnt es sich nicht Auf dennen bin ich vor 5 Jahren mim Guido genug gefahren
> 
> Da reizt mich meine gegend mit dem mtb-lev, derzeit mehr



Lichtsituation kann gelöst werden.
Und die Forstautobahnrunde (sogar mit ein paar Trails) war unsere Erste dieser Art und hat auch mal ihre Berechtigung.

Abseits der Forstautobahnen wird es ab 20:00 Uhr in dichten Wald etwas schattig.

Sobald alle TeilnehmerInnen sich auf die dunkler werdende Jahreszeit eingestellt haben (ein/zwei Wochen dauert das noch), werden wir die Tourzeit nach hinten hinaus verlängern. Das haben wir gestern bereits besprochen. So können wir den Aktionsradius vergrößern und mehr Zeit auf Trails verbringen.

Die mtb-lev-Gegend kenne ich gut. Da bin ich groß geworden.
Solche Gegenden haben einfach den Vorteil, dass man kurze Anfahrszeiten hat. Ich kenne das von der Hardt und jetzt vom Lüderich und Umgebung.

Wenn wir die Tourzeit verlängert haben und ich eine interessante traillastige Streckenführung anbiete, informiere ich Dich.
Wenns passt, fährst mit, wenn nicht, gibts ja genügend andere Angebote.


----------



## annelena (3. September 2009)

Zitat von *Jajaja* 

 
_... kann doch nicht so schwer sein - oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Anmerkung: Das geht aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gegen Dich oder Rhoder ... *



_
 ------

Danke schön, aber verstehen werde ich das nicht. Es wurde von einer Tour berichtet. Was ist da so schlecht dran, ist doch ein öffentliches Forum, oder nicht? Alle anderen nachfolgende Beiträge machen den Tread viel zu lange. Da muss man hier so lange skrollen um den aktuellen Tourbericht zu lesen. Kriegt man ja Muskelkater im Finger vom Bedienen der Maus. 

Annelena


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

*Nachlese zum MTBvD-Biketreff am 09.09.2009*

Apropo Tour.
Wir haben gestern wieder die Gruppe geteilt. Rhoder und Annalenna sind etwas gemütlicher losgezogen. 
Wir sind zu 12t in Richtung Hardt gefahren. Da es aus der Gruppe der Schnelleren leichtes Gemaule wg. der geringen Höhenmeter der Speedrunde in der Wahner Heide von letzter Woche gegeben hatte, musste ich den Hammer etwas höher hängen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So haben wir dann einige Trails in der Hardt abgesurft und weil es so schön ist, haben wir die Downhilltrails im Uphill bezwungen. Jaja, neben Kondition (ich war auch etwas am Pusten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mangelt es bei Einigen noch etwas an guten Uphilltechnik im ruppigeren/steileren Gelände. Gerade das Überfahren von ruppigen Wurzelpassagen im Uphill müssen wir im nächsten Fahrtechnikkurs üben. Zwischendurch haben wir ein wenig Trailpflege betrieben. Nachdem die Oil of Olaz Fraktion Hand angelegt hatte, waren die beanstandeten Stellen geschmeidiger zu fahren. Meine eine kleine Verschlimmbesserung wurde dann nach demokratischen Mehrheitsmurren rückgängig gemacht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Weiter lesen ...

Die IXON IQ Speed Testlampen von Busch+Müller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 erfreuen sich zunehmender Beliebtheit. 
Wer eine oder gar ein Doppelset testen möchte, meldet sich bitte per Mail rechtzeitig vorher bei mir.
In Kürze kommen noch H7R Testmuster (bzw. der Nachfolger H7P) von Zweibrüder als Kopflampe hinzu.


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die IXON IQ Speed Testlampen von Busch+Müller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, nettes Lämpchen *für Gelegenheitsfahrer*. 

Wer wirklich engagiert nightbiken will, kommt an den *Leistungsmarktführern oder gekonntem Selbstbau* nicht vorbei. 

Den Lichtmengenstand der aktuellen Bumms hatten wir bei den KFLern bereits vor 5 Jahren ... 
Sowatt hat da heute niemand mehr aber ihr fangt ja auch gerade erst klein an ...


----------



## Rhoder (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Jo, nettes Lämpchen *für Gelegenheitsfahrer*.
> 
> Wer wirklich engagiert nightbiken will, kommt an den *Leistungsmarktführern oder gekonntem Selbstbau* nicht vorbei.
> 
> ...



Nenn mir mal bitte 1 oder 2 Modelle die einen ähnlichen breiten Lichtkegel mit der Helligkeit haben und ca. in der Preisklasse von 120-150 Euro liegen und auch noch bei voller Leistung 5 Stunden halten? ich will mir in den nächsten 2 Wochen was neues kaufen.

Allerdings ohne was aufzuschrauben, löten, wärmeleitpasten verschmieren  oder sonstige handwerkliche Aktionen , damit die Lampe auch mehr als 2 Wochen brennt...da hab ich nähmlich null Ahnung von.

Vielen Dank...
Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Jo, nettes Lämpchen *für Gelegenheitsfahrer*.
> 
> Wer wirklich engagiert nightbiken will, kommt an den *Leistungsmarktführern oder gekonntem Selbstbau* nicht vorbei.
> 
> ...



, Jajaja, ne is klar.  Mit LED und StVZO vor 5 Jahren 

Klar, gibt es leistungsstärkere Lampen und sicher auch billigere.
Die kann sich jede(r) selber kaufen. Das ist kein Thema.

Wir bieten aber bewusst nur Fahrradlampen mit StVZO an.
Zum Testen und Vergleichen ideal.
Und wer dann eine BUMM haben will, den wird der Mitgliederpreis dann auch erfreuen.

Ich fahre mit 2 IXON IQ Speed durch die Gegend.
Mehr Licht am Bike brauche ich nicht.

Aber über Geschmack soll nicht gestritten werden, wie die alten Römer zusagen pflegten.


----------



## Cubanita (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und wer dann eine BUMM haben will, den wird der Mitgliederpreis dann auch erfreuen.


 
Wie hoch ist denn der Preis für so eine "BUMM" als Mitglied (excl. des Mitgliedsbeitrages) ??
Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Preis für so eine "BUMM" als Mitglied (excl. des Mitgliedsbeitrages) ??
> Würde mich interessieren.



Preise werden etwa zwischen 10% und 20% unter den marktüblichen Preisen (I-Net) liegen. Genaue Kalkulation soll ich Anfang nächster Woche bekommen.

Die o.g. Rabattspanne gilt i.d.R. für alle Angebote (*) der MTBvD-Partner/-Sponsoren.

* Mit Ausnahme der Angebote der BARMER Ersatzkasse 
(Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassenbeitragssätze habe ich nicht rabattiert bekommen.)


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Preise werden etwa zwischen 10% und 20% unter den marktüblichen Preisen (I-Net) liegen.




Preise bewegen sich zwischen 118  und 179  für das Ixon IQ speed Set mit Ladegerät und Akku.

118  minus 20% wäre natürlich ein guter Preis.

Ich benutze meine auf Straße jedoch nur noch als Helmlampe.
Letzten Winter ist, weil am Lenker montiert, Salz-Spritzwasser eingedrungen und hat die Elektronik lahmgelegt.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> *Preise bewegen sich zwischen 118 * und 179  für das Ixon IQ speed Set mit Ladegerät und Akku.
> 
> 118  minus 20% wäre natürlich ein guter Preis.
> 
> ...



Gib mal die URL/Bezugsadresse für das 118  Angebot an.
Meine I-Net-Vergleichsangebote liegen bisher bei 130  für ein Komplettset zzgl. Versand.

Mit der neuen Version und dem neuen Reflektor hat sich wohl auch das Feuchtigkeitsproblem erledigt, welches bei einigen Vorjahresmodellen aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gib mal die URL/Bezugsadresse für das 118  Angebot an.
> Meine I-Net-Vergleichsangebote liegen bisher bei 130  für ein Komplettset zzgl. Versand.
> 
> Mit der neuen Version und dem neuen Reflektor hat sich wohl auch das Feuchtigkeitsproblem erledigt, welches bei einigen Vorjahresmodellen aufgetreten ist.



Werde mal Iris fragen.
Die hat ihre gekauft (118 ) nachdem ich meine in Werdohl gewonnen hatte und wir die für gut befunden hatten.

Aber da gab's ja auch noch kein Salzwasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

IXON IQ Speed neues Modell mit verbesserter Nahausleuchtung:






Teer trocken Lupine Tesla4 12W:






Lupine Wilma:






Noch Fragen?


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Werde mal Iris fragen.
> Die hat ihre gekauft (118 ) nachdem ich meine in Werdohl gewonnen hatte und wir die für gut befunden hatten.
> 
> Aber da gab's ja auch noch kein Salzwasser.



Mhm, wenn ich die 118  als Ausgangspreis in der Verhandlung ansetzen will, muss ich aber schon die dauerhafte Verfügbarkeit im I-Net nachweisen. Irgendein Spezialangebot nützt mir da nichts.

Deswegen bin ich auch von dem H&S-Angebot für 130  zzgl. Versand ausgegangen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> IXON IQ Speed neues Modell mit verbesserter Nahausleuchtung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle auf gleiche Preisniveau


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Alle auf gleiche Preisniveau



... in Relation zur Leistung? *Nein.*


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... in Relation zur Leistung? *Nein.*



Aha


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha



Jajaja, da unter dieser Betrachtung das mittlere Angebot mit 295,- geradezu ein Schnäppchen ist ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Jajaja, da unter dieser Betrachtung das mittlere Angebot mit 295,- geradezu ein Schnäppchen ist ...



hmmm , werde mir das Überlegen und dann noch 20% Nachlass(MTBvD) = ca. 230 


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> hmmm , werde mir das Überlegen und dann noch 20% Nachlass(MTBvD) = ca. 230 



Nenene, mein Freund.
Preisnachlass für Lupine-Material kannst Dir gerne beim Ja-Sager besorgen. Wir supporten fürs Bike nur StVZO konforme Beleuchtung.

Ehrlich, wenn ich mir die Beleuchtungsfotos ansehe und vergleiche


IXON IQ Speed : Tesla4
130  : 295  (ohne Rabatt)
StVZO : keine
MTBvD-Rabatt : kein Rabatt
 brauche ich nicht weiter zu überlegen.

Für den Tesla4 Preis hole ich mir eine IXON IQ Speed Doppelanlage und eine H7R und geb als MTBvD-Mitglied noch keine 200  aus.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nenene, mein Freund.
> Preisnachlass fÃ¼r Lupine-Material kannst Dir gerne beim Ja-Sager besorgen. Wir supporten fÃ¼rs Bike nur StVZO konforme Beleuchtung.
> 
> Ehrlich, wenn ich mir die Beleuchtungsfotos ansehe und vergleiche
> ...


Ach so ich dachte ( habe wohl falsch gedacht ) 
Also nur die  IXON IQ Speed 
und was ist denn eine H7R


----------



## Cubanita (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir supporten fürs Bike nur StVZO konforme Beleuchtung.


 
Ich dachte wir fahren nachts durch den Wald, warum mus die Beleuchtung denn dann StVZO konform sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach so ich dachte ( habe wohl falsch gedacht )
> Also nur die  IXON IQ Speed
> und was ist denn eine H7R



Nur Busch+Müller. 

H7R ist eine kleine, leichte, dimmbare und fokussierbare (!) LED-Kopflampe von Zweibrüder.



Cubanita schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir fahren nachts durch den Wald, warum mus die Beleuchtung denn dann StVZO konform sein?



Weil wir nicht im Wald wohnen.

Spass bei Seite.

Jeder muss das für sich selbst ausmachen, ob das ein Sachargument ist oder nicht. Da wir viele Mitglieder haben, die Straßentraining (RR) machen oder aber mit dem MTB sich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegen, ist es für uns als Verband wichtig, dass wir nur StVZO-konforme Bikebeleuchtung empfehlen.

Dem Einzelnen steht selbstverständlich frei, an sein Bike eine Beleuchtung zu montieren, die nicht StVZO-konform ist.
Und natürlich gibt es leistungsstärkere Lampen als die von Busch+Müller.
Aber die Meisten, die ich kenne, kaufen sich für 1.000 Euro lieber ein gut ausgestattetes Hardtail als z.B. das TOP-Modell von Lupine.


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nenene, mein Freund.
> Preisnachlass für Lupine-Material kannst Dir gerne beim Ja-Sager besorgen. Wir supporten fürs Bike nur StVZO konforme Beleuchtung.



... für'n Wald ... 

Für Straße reicht ein preiswertes konformes Positionslicht vom Aldi. 



juchhu schrieb:


> Aber die Meisten, die ich kenne, kaufen sich für 1.000 Euro lieber ein gut ausgestattetes Hardtail als z.B. das TOP-Modell von Lupine.



... und das steht im dunklen Halbjahr dann auf'm Wohnzimmerteppich weil die Bumms für über  200,- keinen Spaß machen. Da lege ich dann doch lieber die paar  für 'ne Tesla oder Hope drauf. Das ist dann 'ne fertige Investition für die nächsten 5 Jahre.
Die Doppelhope ist übrigens auch megagut, "preiswert", und hat eine geniale Lichtverteilung. Für die, die auf Deubel komm raus sparen wollen ...


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... für'n Wald ...
> 
> Für Straße reicht ein preiswertes konformes Positionslicht vom Aldi.
> 
> ...



Lesen bildet.
Will ich dann an der Grenze des öffentlichen Straßenverkehrsraum ständig wechseln oder was?

Ich schreibe doch, dass das jeder für sich selbst nach seinem Gusto entscheiden kann. Aber wir als Verband empfehlen eben nur StVZO-konforme helle (!) Beleuchtung.

Und empfehlen heißt eben nicht vorschreiben.


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Lesen bildet.
> Will ich dann an der Grenze des öffentlichen Straßenverkehrsraum ständig wechseln oder was?



Blödsinn, die Lupines sind dimmbar.

@Jajaja-Ralf - Wenn du hier so weitermachst, übernimmt er auch euren "herrenlosen" Fred.

*Edit* - Ich sehe gerade es ist schon passiert. Und es geschieht zurecht.


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> H7R ist eine kleine, leichte, dimmbare und fokussierbare (!) LED-Kopflampe von Zweibrüder...



 uups, die kostet ja schon soviel wie die Honkong-Tesla...und hat auch keine StVzO-Zulassung    *wegduck*


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

Ach wat, ich bin doch der einzige der noch mit ihm spielt. 

Ein bißchen Spaß muß sein ... ...


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> *Blödsinn, die Lupines sind dimmbar.*
> 
> @Jajaja-Ralf - Wenn du hier so weitermachst, übernimmt er auch euren "herrenlosen" Fred.
> 
> *Edit* - Ich sehe gerade es ist schon passiert. Und es geschieht zurecht.



Dimmbarkeit ist kein Kriterium, welches die Leuchte die StVZO-Konformität erlangen läßt.

Danke für die Warnung an Ralf.
Aber er scheint, nicht lernfähig zu sein. 



Enrgy schrieb:


> uups, die kostet ja schon soviel wie die Honkong-Tesla...und hat auch keine StVzO-Zulassung    *wegduck*



Für Kopflampen gilt die StZVO nicht.
Allerdings reicht eine Kopflampe nicht als Bikebeleuchtung.
Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "StVZO-konforme Bikebeleuchtung".



Jajaja schrieb:


> Ach wat, ich bin doch der einzige der noch mit ihm spielt.
> 
> Ein bißchen Spaß muß sein ... ...



Meine Gruppe der Spielkameraden wird immer größer.
Jetzt mal ganz ohne Spass.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nur Busch+Müller.
> 
> H7R ist eine kleine, leichte, dimmbare und fokussierbare (!) LED-Kopflampe von Zweibrüder.
> 
> ...



Also soweit ich weiß gilt die StVZO nur für das RR oder 
Als MTB fährst du ja sowieso nicht laut StVZO da es kein Dynamo - oder hat sich was geändert


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß gilt die StVZO nur für das RR oder
> Als MTB fährst du ja sowieso nicht laut StVZO da es kein Dynamo - oder hat sich was geändert



Und was ist ein Rennrad?
Suchst mal die Definition in Gesetzen und Verordnungen.

Jetzt mal unter uns:

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, 
den Kontext unserer Empfehlung zu verstehen,
insbesondere, da wir unseren Mitgliedern/Teilnehmern keine Vorschriften
über Art, Ausstattung und Leistungsumfang der Beleuchtungsanlage machen.

Fahrt doch einfach, womit Ihr Spass habt bzw. was Ihr Euch leisten könnt/wollt. Ist doch ganz einfach. Alternativ bietet sich auch ein Nabendynamo an. Quasi als Kraftquelle am Bike.
Ürbigens, da gibt es einen interessanten Artikel von Bumm: das E-Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und was ist ein Rennrad?
> Suchst mal die Definition in Gesetzen und Verordnungen.
> 
> Jetzt mal unter uns:
> ...



Nur zur Info StVZO § 67 
......
 (11) Für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:

   1.

      für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte brauchen anstelle der Lichtmaschine nur eine oder mehrere Batterien entsprechend Absatz 1 Satz 2 mitgeführt werden;
   2.

      der Scheinwerfer und die vorgeschriebene Schlußleuchte brauchen nicht fest am Fahrrad angebracht zu sein; sie sind jedoch mitzuführen und unter den in § 17 Abs. 1 der Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung beschriebenen Verhältnissen vorschriftsmäßig am Fahrrad anzubringen und zu benutzen;
   3.

      Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte brauchen nicht zusammen einschaltbar zu sein;
   4.

      anstelle des Scheinwerfers nach Absatz 1 darf auch ein Scheinwerfer niedrigerer Nennspannung als 6 V und anstelle der Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 4 Nr. 1 darf auch eine Schlußleuchte nach Absatz 5 mitgeführt werden.


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nur zur Info StVZO § 67
> ......
> (11) Für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:
> 
> ...



Fein zitiert Sven.
Nur, wo ist die Defintion, was  ein Rennrad ist?
Lediglich ein konkretes Definitionkriterium ist im § 67 StVZO genannt:
Nicht mehr als 11 kg, sprich Dein Bike ist schon mal raus.

So, für die Technikfreaks kann sicher unser Ralfi helfen oder das entsprechende Technikforum. Und für die Verkehrsrechtsfetischisten empfiehlt sich das Portal des ADFC.

Und für alle anderen gehts jetzt mit dem Biketreff Saaler Mühle hier weiter.


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß gilt die StVZO nur für das RR oder
> Als MTB fährst du ja sowieso nicht laut StVZO da es kein Dynamo - oder hat sich was geändert



Rrischtisch, so ist das immer noch. 

Unter einem Rennrad verstehen auch Richter das, was gemeint ist. Jetzt haben die Verbandssanitäter wohl ein Problem ...


----------



## joscho (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Dimmbarkeit ist kein Kriterium, welches die Leuchte die StVZO-Konformität erlangen läßt.



Und eine StVZO-konforme Leuchte macht noch lange kein StVZO-konformes Rad  Da fehlen dann meist noch mehr als 10 Reflektoren.

Auf der einen Seite kann ich ja verstehen, dass zumindest offiziell auf die StVZO Rücksicht genommen wird/werden muss, auf der anderen Seite sollte man dann auch dazu schreiben, dass die Verwendung am MTB eben nicht zugelassen ist im Straßenverkehr - und wo steckt dann noch der Sinn


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Und eine StVZO-konforme Leuchte macht noch lange kein StVZO-konformes Rad  Da fehlen dann meist noch mehr als 10 Reflektoren.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite kann ich ja verstehen, dass zumindest offiziell auf die StVZO Rücksicht genommen wird/werden muss, auf der anderen Seite sollte man dann auch dazu schreiben, dass die Verwendung am MTB eben nicht zugelassen ist im Straßenverkehr - *und wo steckt dann noch der Sinn *



Ach herrje, noch ein Begriffsstutziger.
Mittlerweile formieren sich in den Regionalgruppen auch Rennradler-Treffs.
Wir haben also einen Partner gesucht, der grundsätzlich StVZO-konforme Bike-Beleuchtung anbietet. Was und wo der/die Einzelne fährt und mit welcher Beleuchtung, ist ihm/ihr selbst überlassen.


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ach herrje, noch ein Begriffsstutziger.
> Mittlerweile formieren sich in den Regionalgruppen auch Rennradler-Treffs.
> Wir haben also einen Partner gesucht, der grundsätzlich StVZO-konforme Bike-Beleuchtung anbietet. Was und wo der/die Einzelne fährt und mit welcher Beleuchtung, ist ihm/ihr selbst überlassen.




Nunja , 

das klingt doch alles sehr konstruiert und wie _aus der Hüfte _argumentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nunja ,
> 
> das klingt doch alles sehr konstruiert und wie _aus der Hüfte _argumentiert.



 Und selbst wenn es so wäre, bei Konkurrenzschutzzusagen lassen sich halt nicht mehrere Anbieter aus derselben Branche als Partner/Sponsoren positionieren. So oder so ist es eine (verkehrs)politische Entscheidung.


----------



## joscho (11. September 2009)

So viel zur Glaubwürdigkeit :kotz:


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben also einen Partner gesucht, der grundsätzlich StVZO-konforme Bike-Beleuchtung anbietet.



Oder anders gesagt, ihr habt keinen Partner gefunden, der leistungsstarke Lampen in einer aktzeptablen Größe baut.
Vielleicht wollte aber auch sonst keiner mit euch diese Allianz eingehen. Ich glaube das trifft es besser.

@Rhoder - Sorry, aber die Geister die ich rief...


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, ihr habt keinen Partner gefunden, der leistungsstarke Lampen in einer aktzeptablen Größe baut.
> Vielleicht wollte aber auch sonst keiner mit euch diese Allianz eingehen. Ich glaube das trifft es besser.



So isses. 

In einem persönlichen Gespräch - *von Angesicht zu Angesicht* - hat mir J. im Frühjahr noch erklär*bärt*, daß Lupine ihn mit seinem abstrusen Sponsoringansinnen ausgelacht hat ...


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, *ihr habt keinen Partner gefunden, der leistungsstarke Lampen in einer aktzeptablen Größe baut.*
> Vielleicht wollte aber auch sonst keiner mit euch diese Allianz eingehen. Ich glaube das trifft es besser.
> 
> @Rhoder - Sorry, aber die Geister die ich rief...



Ehrlich, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Mit unseren Kontakten gehts Du nach Fernost,
läßt ein interessantes Produkt redesignen, labeln und haust es zum Schweinepreis raus.

Aber wir sind keine Firma sondern ein gemeinnütziger Verband.
Und ein Engagement für den MTBvD bedeutet für den einzelnen Sponsor/Partner ein materielles und finanzielles nicht unerhebliches Engagement und das, obwohl alle Positionen und Funktionen im MTBvD ehrenamtlich (und ohne Aufwandsentschädigung) ausgeübt werden. Da finden sich in diesen Zeiten nicht beliebig Sponsoren/Partner.

BUMM baut unserer Meinung nach die beste StVZO-konforme Bike-Beleuchtung und das ist der Grund für die Zusammenarbeit.

Was Du da hineininterpretierst, ist Dir selbst überlassen.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> So isses.
> 
> In einem persönlichen Gespräch - *von Angesicht zu Angesicht* - hat mir J. im Frühjahr noch erklär*bärt*, daß Lupine ihn mit seinem abstrusen Sponsoringansinnen ausgelacht hat ...



"Ausgelacht" ist Deine Interpretation.

Ja, das hat nicht gepasst.
Lupine wollte und konnte das Engagement nicht eingehen.
Allerdings war die Anfrage 2007/2008.

Wir sind da aber nicht traurig drüber.
Lupine sieht  sich selbst im HighEnd-Markt (sehe ich auch so),
und zz. wissen wir, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Mitglieder eine Lupine trotz Leistungsstärke wg. der Anschaffungskosten nicht kaufen würden.

Wenn ein Sponsor aber durch eine Partnerschaft keinen mittelfristigen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil erzielt, macht eine Zusammenarbeit aus dessen Sicht keinen Sinn.

Und umgekehrt nützt es nichts, irgendwelche Sponsorennamen auf dem Trikot oder auf den Websites aufzuführen, die keine signifikanten Vorteile dem Verband bringen.

Eigentlich eine ganz einfache und normale Sache im Fundraisinggeschäft.


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> BUMM baut unserer Meinung nach *die beste StVZO-konforme Bike-Beleuchtung* und ...



Das hast du wohl unumwunden richtig eingeschätzt. 

Wenn du aber weiterhin so als Bumm-Promotor auftrittst will die Lampen dann keiner mehr haben, genau so wie eure giftigen Kirmesfahrräder.


----------



## Rhoder (11. September 2009)

So da sich ja nun wohl alle ausgiebig ausgelassen haben zu allemmöglichen finde ich aber keinen Beitrag der auf meine Frage hin eine praxisnahe Antwort bietet.
Und ne Lampe für 295 Euro mit 120,-- zu vergleichen bringt mir recht wenig.
Hatte nach Jajajas  Statement (Beitrag 135 ) gedacht er hätte was zum Vergleichen oder eine bessere Lampe in dem Preissegment, was sich ja wohl als Luftnummer rausstellt so wie es hier aussieht.

Schade, aber sowas bringt uns "Einsteiger" und die neuen Leute die wir Mittwochs nun fürs Dunkelfahren begeistern wollen auch nicht weiter. Somit ist die Option B+M mit der Möglichkeit sie auch mal Testzufahren immer noch erste Wahl.

Wir sehen uns im Wald .....


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ehrlich, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.
> Mit unseren Kontakten gehts Du nach Fernost,



Sorry, aber der Besitz eines Flyers vom örtlichen Chinarestaurant bedeutet nicht automatisch gute Kontakte nach Fernost.

Du klopfst mal wieder ohne jegliche Substanz auf den Busch. Aber lassen wir das. 

Sollen andere sich mit dir rumschlagen.


----------



## Rhoder (11. September 2009)

Haha, 2 Seiten Forenbeiträge an einem Tag...Danke...Wenn ihr soweiter macht ist mein Biketreff-Threat bald auch in diesem Forum hier an erster Stelle. 
Von der Teilnehmerzahl her Mittwochs an aktiven Radlern sind wir es ja schon in dem Gebiet.

Freue mich das der Treff überall so großes Interesse hervorruft. Scheinbar machen wir was richtig.

Da schaut man gerne über ein paar Nörgler hinweg.

Also weiter so...es fehlen noch ca 3000 Beiträge um dem alten KFL Threat einzuholen...sollte ja in 2 Wochen zu schaffen sein bei euren Engagment oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Und eine StVZO-konforme Leuchte macht noch lange kein StVZO-konformes Rad  Da fehlen dann meist noch mehr als 10 Reflektoren.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite kann ich ja verstehen, dass zumindest offiziell auf die StVZO Rücksicht genommen wird/werden muss, auf der anderen Seite sollte man dann auch dazu schreiben, dass die Verwendung am MTB eben nicht zugelassen ist im Straßenverkehr - und wo steckt dann noch der Sinn



Verstehe ich deshalb auch nicht so ganz 
Aber genug der Theorie , die Praxis wird es zeigen . Ja ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Beleuchtung für den* Helm * hat da B&M auch was "verfünftiges" im Angebot oder einen Helmhalter  ( -20%  ) 

P.S. 
Sorry Rhoder


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> *Sorry, aber der Besitz eines Flyers vom örtlichen Chinarestaurant bedeutet nicht automatisch guten Kontakte nach Fernost.*
> 
> Du klopfst mal wieder ohne jegliche Substanz auf den Busch. Aber lassen wir das.
> 
> Sollen andere sich mit dir rumschlagen.



Mal wieder ein echter Brüller.

Warum nur beschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Neid und Missgunst die Triebfeder dieser Art von Postings sind?!

Am besten, wir machen einfach weiter.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Verstehe ich deshalb auch nicht so ganz
> Aber genug der Theorie , die Praxis wird es zeigen . Ja ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Beleuchtung für den* Helm * hat da B&M auch was "verfünftiges" im Angebot oder einen Helmhalter  ( -20%  )
> 
> P.S.
> Sorry Rhoder



Sven, lies Dir das Posting mal durch, da habe ich was zur IXON IQ Speed als Helmlampe geschrieben: http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=13629#post13629

Übrigens, ich muss Rhoder zustimmen. Ein kleines Danke Schön an Euch Nörgler. Durch Eurer Guerilla-Marketing sind u.a. in diesem Unterforum sehr viel auf den MTBvD und auf den Biketreff Saaler Mühle aufmerksam geworden. Zum einen trudeln pro Tag jetzt regelmäßig Mitgliederanträge aus der Region bei uns ein, zum anderen bekomme ich herzerfrischende E-Mails von Interessenten und den neuen Mitglieder, die sich köstlich über Delgado/Jajaja/ultra2 und Konsorten  amüsieren. Looser und Neider waren noch die harmlosesten Umschreibungen.

Vielleicht denkt Ihr mal über die Außenwirkung nach,
wie Eure Postings auf Andere wirken.

Glaubt mir, ich persönlich bin sehr, sehr dankbar für Eurer Engagement (für den MTBvD) und dass, obwohl es sicher nicht so von Euch beabsichtigt war/ist.

Ein ehrliches Danke.


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein echter Brüller.
> 
> Warum nur beschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Neid und Missgunst die Triebfeder dieser Art von Postings sind?!
> 
> Am besten, wir machen einfach weiter.



Das ist wohl nicht zutreffend.
Worauf denn neidisch 

Ralf trifft es wohl am ehesten:



Jajaja schrieb:


> Wenn du aber weiterhin so als Bumm-Promotor auftrittst will die Lampen dann keiner mehr haben, genau so wie eure giftigen Kirmesfahrräder.



Deine Aufdringlichkeit wie Du Dinge anpreist, gepaart mit Relativierungs- und Konstruierungsexzessen ... ist mindestens so ekelhaft wie die Zeugen Jehovas, die GEZ-Fahnder und Fußpilz zusammen.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das ist wohl nicht zutreffend.
> Worauf denn neidisch
> 
> Ralf trifft es wohl am ehesten:
> ...



Danke für Deinen Promoting-Beitrag.
(Ich glaube, Du hattest meinen letzten Beitrag noch nicht gelesen.)


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Promoting-Beitrag.
> (Ich glaube, Du hattest meinen letzten Beitrag noch nicht gelesen.)



Das ist doch bei dessen Substanzlosigkeit egal


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

Ey, *ich heiße Paul*, habe Fußpilz, zahle ZEG, und habe mehrfach erfolgreich gezeugt ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sven, lies Dir das Posting mal durch, da habe ich was zur IXON IQ Speed als Helmlampe geschrieben: http://mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=13629#post13629
> 
> ................


Danke Martin , 

Hmmm gibt es zur H7R auch ein Bild , bzw. mehr infos


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Ey, *ich heiße Paul*, habe Fußpilz, zahle ZEG, und habe mehrfach erfolgreich gezeugt ...




Du bist aber kein, wegen Untragbarkeit gefeuerter Moderator, planst keinen Bikepark in Lindlar für Juni 2009, strebst nicht die Weltherrschaft an, schmückst Dich nicht ausschießlich mit fremden Fehlern, postest keine sinnlosen Siebengebirgspamphlets, ...... u. v. a. m.

Du bist also raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei dessen Substanzlosigkeit egal



Hast Recht.



Jajaja schrieb:


> Ey, *ich heiße Paul*, habe Fußpilz, zahle ZEG, und habe mehrfach erfolgreich gezeugt ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

(Trotzdem Danke für Eurer Engagement. Ehrlich, wir haben die ganze Zeit über ein echtes Guerilla-Marketing nachgedacht. Aber Eurer Einsatz ist authentischer.)


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Danke Martin ,
> 
> Hmmm gibt es zur H7R auch ein Bild , bzw. mehr infos



Hier: http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h7R.php?id=h7r


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du bist aber kein, wegen Untragbarkeit gefeuerter Moderator, planst keinen Bikepark in Lindlar für Juni 2009, strebst nicht die Weltherrschaft an, schmückst Dich nicht ausschießlich mit fremden Fehlern, postest keine sinnlosen Siebengebirgspamphlets, ...... u. v. a. m.
> 
> Du bist also raus



Das Posting ist klasse.
(Übrigens, Du bist nicht drin)


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein echter Brüller.
> 
> Warum nur beschleicht mich der Eindruck, dass Neid und Missgunst die Triebfeder dieser Art von Postings sind?!
> 
> Am besten, wir machen einfach weiter.



Na gut, eimal noch.

Ich fahre Cannondale und habe eine Lupine, da muß ich nicht Poison oder B&M zurückgreifen.

Also du hast nix in deinem Bauchladen auf das ich neidisch werden könnte. Und Erfolg mit deinem Heimatverein gönne ich dir auch. Aber die Penetranz, mit der du deine "Midrange-Produkte"  anpreißt...:kotz:


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> (Trotzdem Danke für Eurer Engagement. Ehrlich, wir haben die ganze Zeit über ein echtes Guerilla-Marketing nachgedacht. Aber Eurer Einsatz ist authentischer.)



Dann ist es wohl an der Zeit über eine Beteiligung nachzudenken ....

Also kostenlose Mitgliedschaft geht aus ethisch-moralischen Gründen nicht. Poison ist indiskutabel. Bumm hab ich schon, .....


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na gut, eimal noch.
> 
> Ich fahre Cannondale und habe eine Lupine, da muß ich nicht Poison oder B&M zurückgreifen.
> 
> Also du hast nix in deinem Bauchladen auf das ich neidisch werden könnte. Und Erfolg mit deinem Heimatverein gönne ich dir auch. Aber die Penetranz, mit der du deine "Midrange-Produkte"  anpreißt...:kotz:



Ach Jens, dass Du nicht neidisch auf konkrete Produkte bist, das glaub ich Dir. Aber das mit dem Heimatverein gefällt Dir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl an der Zeit über eine Beteiligung nachzudenken ....



Nö 
Keine Beauftragung, kein Entgelt.



> Also kostenlose Mitgliedschaft geht aus ethisch-moralischen Gründen nicht. Poison ist indiskutabel. Bumm hab ich schon, .....



Mach halt einfach so weiter. (Klar, schmunzeln immer mehr über Deine Postings, aber bleib stark, da musst Du durch.)
Du tust es ja für den Sport und den Aufbau des MTBvD.
Das muss genug Belohnung sein.


----------



## wogru (11. September 2009)

@Rhoder:


Rhoder schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich da noch zu sagen...
> Eigentlich bin ich sprachlos ...
> Was hat das alles hier mit meinem Threat zu tun?
> 
> ...


Ich wollte mich auch noch mal zu Wort melden weil sich alle Forenkaspar jetzt hier treffen und nicht mehr im Race-Bereich. Zu sagen habe ich aber diesmal nichts


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h7R.php?id=h7r



Danke für den Link . Sieht ja soweit auch nicht schlecht aus  Leider habe ich kein Video gefunden  wo die Lampe auf dem Helm getragen bzw. befestigt wird.Oder kommt die unter dem Helm


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> So da sich ja nun wohl alle ausgiebig ausgelassen haben zu allemmöglichen finde ich aber keinen Beitrag der auf meine Frage hin eine praxisnahe Antwort bietet.
> Und ne Lampe für 295 Euro mit 120,-- zu vergleichen bringt mir recht wenig.
> Hatte nach Jajajas Statement (Beitrag 135 ) gedacht er hätte was zum Vergleichen oder eine bessere Lampe in dem Preissegment, was sich ja wohl als Luftnummer rausstellt so wie es hier aussieht.
> 
> ...


 
Schau dir mal die Sigma Karma und/oder die Powerled black an, die machen ordentlich Licht bei langer Akkulaufzeit für einen - wie ich finde - besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die bekommt man zum Beispiel bei H&S für unter 100,- . 
Nachteil: Keine STVO Zulassung. Interessiert mich aber nicht, den egal ob Wald oder Strasse, ich will auch was sehen und nicht nur gesehen werden. Auf den Straßen und Radwegen liegen mittlerweile so viele Glasscherben :kotz:, da habe ich kein Bock mir ständig einen Platten einzufahren. Weiter auch auf kombinierten Rad/Fußwegen dunkel gekleidete Menschen, die man mit STVO zugelassenen Leuchten meist erst (zu) spät erkennt. Dies würde ich im Bedarfsfall auch den Ordnungshütern so erklären (auch wenn es rechtlich nix bringt ).

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir neben dem Kino reifen Film, der hier gerade läuft, ein wenig "Licht ins dunkle" bringen.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> @Rhoder:
> 
> Ich wollte mich auch noch mal zu Wort melden weil sich alle Forenkaspar jetzt hier treffen und nicht mehr im Race-Bereich. Zu sagen habe ich aber *diesmal *nichts



Danke Wolfgang, Du Hit- und Quotengarant.

Jetzt mal ohne Schei$$:

Während Ihr hier gerade herumkaspert, habe ich in den letzten 10 min. 4 Mitgliederanträge bekommen, die aus der Region kommen und von denen im Anschreiben 3 auf diesen Thread Bezug nehmen.

Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Sigma Karma und/oder die Powerled black an, die machen ordentlich Licht bei langer Akkulaufzeit für einen - wie ich finde - besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die bekommt man zum Beispiel bei H&S für unter 100,- .
> Nachteil: Keine STVO Zulassung. Interessiert mich aber nicht, den egal ob Wald oder Strasse, ich will auch was sehen und nicht nur gesehen werden. Auf den Straßen und Radwegen liegen mittlerweile so viele Glasscherben :kotz:, da habe ich kein Bock mir ständig einen Platten einzufahren. Weiter auch auf kombinierten Rad/Fußwegen dunkel gekleidete Menschen, die man mit STVO zugelassenen Leuchten meist erst (zu) spät erkennt. Dies würde ich im Bedarfsfall auch den Ordnungshütern so erklären (auch wenn es rechtlich nix bringt ).
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir neben dem Kino reifen Film, der hier gerade läuft, ein wenig "Licht ins dunkle" bringen.



Hast Du mal die Sigma PowerLed Black im direkten Vergleich mit IXON IQ Speed getestet? Ich will nicht rumstreiten, aber wir unterhalten uns ja nicht über irgendwelche StVZO-konforme Bike-Frontbeleuchtungen.


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Danke für den Link . Sieht ja soweit auch nicht schlecht aus  Leider habe ich kein Video gefunden  wo die Lampe auf dem Helm getragen bzw. befestigt wird.Oder kommt die unter dem Helm



Kannste ruhig unter'm Helm tragen. So hell ist die nicht, daß sie stören würde. 

_Mal im Ernst, Helm und preiswert: Da geht eigentlich nur Fenix für auf die Mütze.
Schau Dich mal im Elektronikbereich um oder nimm gleich Deine PLD auf die Mütze. An die Stange dann irgend etwas wirklich optimales ..._


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke Wolfgang, Du Hit- und Quotengarant.
> 
> Jetzt mal ohne Schei$$:
> 
> ...



Und wo ist jetzt das Problem  ( ich will doch nur gutes Licht ; P.S. Sibby was ist denn für den Kopf besser Karma oder Powerled )


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Kannste ruhig unter'm Helm tragen. So hell ist die nicht, daß sie stören würde.
> 
> _Mal im Ernst, Helm und preiswert: Da geht eigentlich nur Fenix für auf die Mütze.
> Schau Dich mal im Elektronikbereich um oder nimm gleich Deine PLD auf die Mütze. An die Stange dann irgend etwas wirklich optimales ..._




Felix hmmm muss mich mal schlau machen . Ist die PLD nicht zu schwer 
Danke Paul


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Danke für den Link . Sieht ja soweit auch nicht schlecht aus  Leider habe ich kein Video gefunden  wo die Lampe auf dem Helm getragen bzw. befestigt wird.Oder kommt die unter dem Helm



Entweder direkt auf den Kopf und Helm drüber (habe ich mit meiner damaligen Spaceshot 2 von Black Diamond auch so gemacht), liegt auf der Stirn direkt unter der Helmkante oder

auf den Helm aufziehen.
Kann aber je nach Helmdesign schwierig werden, den Akkupack zu positionieren/befestigen. Alternativ Verlängerungskabel und Akkupack im Rucksack verstauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Entweder direkt auf den Kopf und Helm drüber (habe ich mit meiner damaligen Spaceshot 2 von Black Diamond auch so gemacht), liegt auf der Stirn direkt unter der Helmkante oder
> 
> auf den Helm aufziehen.
> Kann aber je nach Helmdesign schwierig werden, den Akkupack zu positionieren/befestigen. Alternativ Verlängerungskabel und Akkupack im Rucksack verstauen.



Das auf dem Helm stelle ich mir auch schwierig vor . Gibt es denn keinen Helmhalter dazu ( Zubehör )


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Während Ihr hier gerade herumkaspert, habe ich in den letzten 10 min. 4 Mitgliederanträge bekommen, die aus der Region kommen und von denen im Anschreiben 3 auf diesen Thread Bezug nehmen.
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn?



Cool, zeig mal!


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Felix hmmm muss mich mal schlau machen . Ist die PLD nicht zu schwer
> Danke Paul



Eine Kopflampe darf nicht schwer sein.
Und sie muss eine kleine Bauform haben.
Alles andere führt gerade bei der Helmmontage zu zusätzlichen Fliehkräften, die denselbigen verrutschen lassen.

Neben Helligkeit, Akkulaufzeit, allgemeines Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist aber die Fokussierbarkeit wichtig.

Eine Kopflampe soll spottig an dem Punkt hellmachen, wo man hinschaut.
Also z.B. auf Singletrails in den Kurvenverlauf, während die Lenkerlampe tangential ausleuchtet.

Zu der H7R gibt es in Kürze den Nachfolger H7P (P für Power)

Während die H7R mit 140 lumen angegeben ist,
soll die H7P 220 lumen erzeugen können.

Testmuster habe ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Eine Kopflampe darf nicht schwer sein.
> Und sie muss eine kleine Bauform haben.
> Alles andere führt gerade bei der Helmmontage zu zusätzlichen Fliehkräften, die denselbigen verrutschen lassen.
> 
> ...



Gut dann warte ich mal ab


----------



## wogru (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt das Problem  ( ich will doch nur gutes Licht ; P.S. Sibby was ist denn für den Kopf besser Karma oder Powerled )



Dein Problem ist wahrscheinlich im Tech-Thread speziell "Elektronik rund ums Bike" besser aufgehoben. Da bekommst du auf jeden Fall nochmehr Antworten die dich verwirren.

Karma / PowerLED -> beide gut für den Helm, die PowerLED aber nur bei Akkupack in der Trikottasche bzw. Rucksack. Bei normalem Batteriebetrieb ist sie recht schwer !! Vielleicht hilft die ein Vergleich auf der SigmaSport-Seite wegen der Ausleuchtung weiter.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das auf dem Helm stelle ich mir auch schwierig vor . Gibt es denn keinen Helmhalter dazu ( Zubehör )



Nein, gibt es bei der H7R/H7P nicht.
Ich bin jahrelang mit der Spaceshot 2 direkt am Kopf gefahren.
Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.

Aufbauten auf dem Helm verändern wie geschrieben den Schwerpunkt und erhöhen die Gefahr, dass der Aufbau oder Kabelage irgendwo an der Vegetation hängenbleibt.



Delgado schrieb:


> Cool, zeig mal!



Ne, Schatzi, geht leider nicht wg. Datenschutz.
Aber Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist wahrscheinlich im Tech-Thread speziell "Elektronik rund ums Bike" besser aufgehoben. Da bekommst du auf jeden Fall nochmehr Antworten die dich verwirren.
> 
> Karma / PowerLED -> beide gut für den Helm, die PowerLED aber nur bei Akkupack in der Trikottasche bzw. Rucksack. Bei normalem Batteriebetrieb ist sie recht schwer !! Vielleicht hilft die ein Vergleich auf der SigmaSport-Seite wegen der Ausleuchtung weiter.



Gut werde ich mal machen . 
Danke Wolfgang


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ne, Schatzi, geht leider nicht wg. Datenschutz.
> Aber Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es bei der H7R/H7P nicht.
> Ich bin jahrelang mit der Spaceshot 2 direkt am Kopf gefahren.
> Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt so ist die Lampe geschützt , stell ich mir aber schwierig vor besonders mit Akku und so  . Wenn du mal Testmuster da hast der H7P meld dich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt das Problem  ( ich will doch nur gutes Licht ; P.S. Sibby was ist denn für den Kopf besser Karma oder Powerled )



Eben, drum prüfe und vergleiche.

Order z.B. eine Testlampe von BUSCH+MÜLLER und teste sie beim Biketreff Saaler Mühle.

Kostet nicht und bring Erkenntnis.



Delgado schrieb:


>



Ich freue mich gleich über die Lastschrifteinzüge.
Übrigens, während Du gerade lachst, hat sich ein Päarchen aus Rösrath angemeldet.

Wer zuletzt lacht, ...


----------



## Rhoder (11. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Sigma Karma und/oder die Powerled black an, die machen ordentlich Licht bei langer Akkulaufzeit für einen - wie ich finde - besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die bekommt man zum Beispiel bei H&S für unter 100,- .
> Nachteil: Keine STVO Zulassung. Interessiert mich aber nicht, den egal ob Wald oder Strasse, ich will auch was sehen und nicht nur gesehen werden. Auf den Straßen und Radwegen liegen mittlerweile so viele Glasscherben :kotz:, da habe ich kein Bock mir ständig einen Platten einzufahren. Weiter auch auf kombinierten Rad/Fußwegen dunkel gekleidete Menschen, die man mit STVO zugelassenen Leuchten meist erst (zu) spät erkennt. Dies würde ich im Bedarfsfall auch den Ordnungshütern so erklären (auch wenn es rechtlich nix bringt ).
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir neben dem Kino reifen Film, der hier gerade läuft, ein wenig "Licht ins dunkle" bringen.



Danke, wird ich mir mal heute abend anschauen im Net...Gruß Rhoder


----------



## wogru (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut werde ich mal machen .
> Danke Wolfgang



Was ich dir auch empfehlen kann -> Zweirad Feld, St. Augustin !! Der hat eignetllich immer eine Auswahl an Lampen aufgebaut, da kannst du dir den Lichtkegel im Laden mal ansehen. Leider kenne ich die Räume nach dem Umbau noch nicht, denke aber auf Nachfrage geht einer der Verkäufer bestimmt in eine dunkle Ecke mit dir um dir die Lampen vorzuführen. Dafür macht es aber Sinn nicht gerade am Samstag hinzufahren wenn der Laden voll ist.


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

O.k., bin weichgekocht.
Hab' mich gerade beim Verband angemeldet. Nur - irgendwie reagiert da keiner ... Sind wohl sehr busy ...


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gleich über die Lastschrifteinzüge.
> Übrigens, während Du gerade lachst, hat sich ein Päarchen aus Rösrath angemeldet.
> 
> Wer zuletzt lacht, ...



Glückwunsch!

Solange Du es noch schaffst Dich selbst zu verar***en it doch alles in Ordnung


----------



## Cubanita (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> O.k., bin weichgekocht.
> Hab' mich gerade beim Verband angemeldet. Nur - irgendwie reagiert da keiner ... Sind wohl sehr busy ...


 
SUPER !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Verstehe ich deshalb auch nicht so ganz



Nun ja, nach Beitrag http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6323909&postcount=168 wird die Sache schon klarer. Es sind halt vorgeschobene Argumente. Auf der einen Seite ist das umschalten auf eine von Ralf empfohlene Aldi-Leuchte bei verlassen des Waldes ja viel zu aufwändig, auf der anderen Seite wird verschwiegen, dass die IXON natürlich auch auf die 10 Lux Stufe geschaltet werden muss.
Es ist halt J. - ein Schwafler vor dem Herrn.



> Aber genug der Theorie , die Praxis wird es zeigen . Ja ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Beleuchtung für den* Helm*



Neben meiner IRC (quasi für's Grobe), fahre ich mit einer Fenix LD 20. Klein, leicht und läuft mit normalen AA-Akkus zig Stunden. Die Fenix nutze ich für mein Stadtrad, Straßenrunden (im WP) und als Backup für die IRC. Es gibt reichlich Leute, die sie auf dem Helm nutzen.
Siehe auch;
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318422
http://www.qualityflashlights.at/termekekmainGe.php?csoportid=84


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt so ist die Lampe geschützt , s*tell ich mir aber schwierig vor besonders mit Akku und so * . Wenn du mal Testmuster da hast der H7P meld dich mal



Ne, ist kein Problem.
Mit dem System (Drei-Punkt-Gurt), vorne Lampe, hinten kleiner (!) Akkupack wird seit Jahren im Klettersport operiert.
Hält optimal am Kopf und ist gut ausbalanciert.

Die Kabelage von Helm zu Rucksack finde ich auch nicht so ideal, weil auch hier die Möglichkeit besteht, dass das Kabel sich verfängt.
(Habe ich allerdings erst einmal geschafft, als ich durch die Öffnung eines Ilex-Busches gefahren bin.) 

Wg. Testmuster: OK


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> O.k., bin weichgekocht.
> Hab' mich gerade beim Verband angemeldet. Nur - irgendwie reagiert da keiner ... Sind wohl sehr busy ...




Versuch's über die A-Team Bewerbung. Das hat Priorität!´


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

Danke an alle für die Tipp´s und Links , werde mich da mal durchwühlen


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt das Problem  ( ich will doch nur gutes Licht ; P.S. Sibby was ist denn für den Kopf besser Karma oder Powerled )


 
Die Karma, weil:
- leuchtet breiter (aber nicht so weit wie Powerled Black)
- ist kleiner und leichter

@Juchhu:


> Hast Du mal die Sigma PowerLed Black im direkten Vergleich mit IXON IQ Speed getestet? Ich will nicht rumstreiten, aber wir unterhalten uns ja nicht über irgendwelche StVZO-konforme Bike-Frontbeleuchtungen.


 
Nö, habe ich nicht. Ich wollte auch nur meine Erfahrung zu den Sigmas äußern. Sind halt gut & günstig.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> O.k., bin weichgekocht.
> Hab' mich gerade beim Verband angemeldet. Nur - irgendwie reagiert da keiner ... Sind wohl sehr busy ...



First in, first out.
Und Du hast Dich nicht per Online oder per Fax angemeldet.
OKOK, der Postbote war schon da.
Könnte also postalisch dann morgen kommen.


----------



## Cubanita (11. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ... fahre ich mit einer Fenix LD 20. Klein, leicht und läuft mit normalen AA-Akkus zig Stunden. ....


 
Kurze Frage, was ist denn mit der *Fenix HP10* Stirnlampe Kann ich die denn auf / über den Helm ziehen ?


----------



## wogru (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es bei der H7R/H7P nicht.
> Ich bin jahrelang mit der Spaceshot 2 direkt am Kopf gefahren.
> Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.


Das erklärt die Helmposition bei dir, ich habe mich schon gefragt ob das ein modisch cooler Geck ist.


juchhu schrieb:


>


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> die karma, weil:
> - leuchtet breiter (aber nicht so weit wie powerled black)
> - ist kleiner und leichter
> 
> ...



ok.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Das erklärt die Helmposition bei dir, ich habe mich schon gefragt ob das ein modisch cooler Geck ist.



Ich muss Dich enttäuschen,
denn der nette MTB-ler auf der rechten Bildseite mit dem hochgezogenen Helm bin ich nicht.

Ich stehe vor dem LKW - auf diesem o.a. Foto nicht sichtbar - und rufe 'meine Schäfchen' zum Gruppenfoto.

Guckst Du hier:







Ich bin übrigens der 2. rechts neben Oliver.
Oliver ist derjenige, der alle an Körpergröße überragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Cubanita schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, was ist denn mit der *Fenix HP10* Stirnlampe Kann ich die denn auf / über den Helm ziehen ?



Die Fenix HP10 arbeitet mit einem Akkufach, in dem 4 x AA Zellen transportiert werden. Das ist für den Hinterkopf bzw. Helm zu schwer.
Außerdem ist sie nicht fokussierbar, d.h. nicht stufenlos verstellbar von Punkt- zu Flächenstrahler.


----------



## Cubanita (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Fenix HP10 arbeitet mit einem Akkufach, in dem 4 x AA Zellen transportiert werden. Das ist für den Hinterkopf bzw. Helm zu schwer.
> Außerdem ist sie nicht fokussierbar, d.h. nicht stufenlos verstellbar von Punkt- zu Flächenstrahler.


 
OK, Danke


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Das erklärt die Helmposition bei dir, ich habe mich schon gefragt ob das ein modisch cooler Geck ist.


 
Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt wie das gehen soll . Wenn man den Helm zum Schutz auf hat, sollte der ca. 1 Fingerbreit über den Augenbraun sein. Wie kann man da noch eine Lampe drunter packen 

@Ultra2: Du kannst doch so schöne Fotomontagen basteln, könntest Du uns nicht mal bildlich hier was zeigen? Behalte aber die Rechte an dem Bild bei Dir, sonst bekommt der arme Juchhu heute noch 1236542 Anträge, wenn er das für Werbungszwecke einsetzen würde.


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ..., sonst bekommt der arme Juchhu heute noch 1236542 Anträge, wenn er das für Werbungszwecke einsetzen würde.



... erst soller mal meinen Antrag bearbeiten. Der hat schließlich erste Promoterpriorität.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt wie das gehen soll . Wenn man den Helm zum Schutz auf hat, sollte der ca. 1 Fingerbreit über den Augenbraun sein. Wie kann man da noch eine Lampe drunter packen



Hast schon mal Kopflampen aus dem klettersport selber getragen?
Und schau Dir mal an, wie klein die H7R ist.



> @Ultra2: Du kannst doch so schöne Fotomontagen basteln, könntest Du uns nicht mal bildlich hier was zeigen? Behalte aber die Rechte an dem Bild bei Dir, sonst bekommt der arme Juchhu heute noch 1236542 Anträge, wenn er das für Werbungszwecke einsetzen würde.



Er soll aber aufpassen, dass er keine Rechte verletzt.
Bei der letzten Aktion hats etwas Ärger mit Amazon gegeben.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... erst soller mal meinen Antrag bearbeiten. Der hat schließlich erste Promoterpriorität.



Du, Ralfi, irgendwie bekommst Du das als Einziger nicht hin.
Wenn Du schon das Onlineformular nehmen willst,
musst DU es auch ausfüllen und abschicken.
Der Server und die Software macht das mit SSL-Verschlüsselung fehlerfrei bei allen anderen.

Brauchst Du Hilfe? 
Magst mich mal anrufen?
Oder schwächelst Du schon wieder?


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Er soll aber aufpassen, dass er keine Rechte verletzt.
> Bei der letzten Aktion hats etwas Ärger mit Amazon gegeben.



So einer bist du. 

Isch ziehe den Antrag zurück. Sieh zu wie du alleine klar kommst ...


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hast schon mal Kopflampen aus dem klettersport selber getragen?
> Und schau Dir mal an, wie klein die H7R ist.
> 
> Er soll aber aufpassen, dass er keine Rechte verletzt.
> Bei der letzten Aktion hats etwas Ärger mit Amazon gegeben.


 
Mir geht es darum das die Lampe nicht die schützende Wirkung des Helms beeinträchtigt. Die Lampe dürfte demnach ja nicht höher als ca. 1 cm sein.  

Möchte ULtra natürlich nicht zu irgendein Rechtsbruch treiben, das ist die Sache nicht wert.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> So einer bist du.



Ja, mit Rechteverwertung kenne ich mich aus.
Da verdiene ich mein Geld mit.

Und man kann mit mir unglaublich viel Spass haben bis zu dem Zeitpunkt,
wo man mir richtig blöd kommt.



> Isch ziehe den Antrag zurück. Sieh zu wie du alleine klar kommst ...



Quatschkopf. Was willst Du denn zurückziehen, wenn Du noch keinen Antrag gestellt hast.

He, und ich bin nicht alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum das die Lampe nicht die schützende Wirkung des Helms beeinträchtigt. Die Lampe dürfte demnach ja nicht höher als ca. 1 cm sein.
> 
> *Möchte ULtra natürlich nicht zu irgendein Rechtsbruch treiben, das ist die Sache nicht wert.*



Klar, habe ich auch nicht so verstanden.

War nur ein "Erinnere mich" für ultra2.


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Du, Ralfi, irgendwie bekommst Du das als Einziger nicht hin.
> Wenn Du schon das Onlineformular nehmen willst,
> musst DU es auch ausfüllen und abschicken.
> Der Server und die Software macht das mit SSL-Verschlüsselung fehlerfrei bei allen anderen.
> ...


 
Jetzt bewegst Du Dich aber am rechtlichen Rand.
Jemanden öffentlich bloß stellen ist nicht die feine Art. Das hätte man auch klären können, ohne das alle daran teilhaben.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jetzt bewegst Du Dich aber am rechtlichen Rand.
> Jemanden öffentlich bloß stellen ist nicht die feine Art. Das hätte man auch klären können, ohne das alle daran teilhaben.



He, jetzt mal ernsthaft, glaubst Du, dass Ralf einen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft beim MTBvD erstellt und wie auch immer abgeschickt hat.
Komm, wer so wie Ralf austeilt, kann als Mountainbiker unter Freunden auch was einstecken.

Wg. "schwächeln" verweise ich auf den KFL-Thread.
(Lies bitte, dann verstehst Du den Zusammenhang.)

So, Freunde, Interessenten, jetzige und zukünftige Mitglieder,
macht fein weiter. Ich muss noch was arbeiten und dann gehts in Kurzurlaub. Man sieht sich.


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bei der letzten Aktion hats etwas Ärger mit Amazon gegeben.



Es war schon etwas anders damals:





@sibby08 - Was für Auswirkungen das Tragen solcher Lampen unterhalb des Helms hat, siehst bzw. ließt du ja an juchhus Postings. Quasi unverantwortbar.


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es war schon etwas anders damals:
> 
> ...
> 
> @sibby08 - Was für Auswirkungen das Tragen solcher Lampen unterhalb des Helms hat, siehst bzw. ließt du ja an juchhus Postings. Quasi unverantwortbar.



[VON UNTERWEGS]

, geil mein Haloween-Kostüm für den damaligen nightride.

Ich sag doch, man kann mit mir unglaublich viel Spass haben.

Du, Jens, ich glaub, Du verwechselst da was.
War schon geil, wie schnell damals Deine Buch-Fotomontage inkl. des dazu gehörigen Montage der amazon-Webpage gelöscht wurde.
Ich habe über die Mitteilung aus der Rechtsabteilung von Amazon Deutschland sehr geschmunzelt.


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> [VON UNTERWEGS]
> ...Ich habe über die Mitteilung aus der Rechtsabteilung von Amazon Deutschland sehr geschmunzelt.



Nee is klar. Ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden, warum eine Mitteilung seitens Amazon ausgerechnet an dich gegangen sein sollte.
Du hattest damit doch überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn es solch eine Mitteilung gegeben hätte, dann an den Forumsbetreiber. Und der hätte 
sie im höchsten Fall an den Beitragsverfasser weiterleiten dürfen. Aber nicht an Hinz und Kunz.


Natürlich kannst du diese Mail bzw. das Fax keinem zeigen. Datenschutz und so.

Und solange du nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kannst, ist der Beitrag damals aus meiner Sicht, auf deine Intention hin gelöscht worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee is klar. Ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden, warum eine Mitteilung seitens Amazon ausgerechnet an dich gegangen sein sollte.
> Du hattest damit doch überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn es solch eine Mitteilung gegeben hätte, dann an den Forumsbetreiber. Und der hätte
> sie im höchsten Fall an den Beitragsverfasser weiterleiten dürfen. Aber nicht an Hinz und Kunz.
> 
> ...



Schick mir Deine E-Mail-Addy, dann schicke ich Dir einen Scan des Amazon-Schreibens. Da es ja Dich betraf. als Du damals Urheber-/Nutzungsrechte (Amazon/MTBvD) verletzt hast, lege ich es Dir gegenüber gerne offen.
Aber erst nach meinen Urlaub.
Ich komm jetzt nicht an die Akte ran.

Wichtig ist doch nur, dass Du was daraus gelernt hast.
Fotomontagen können witzig sein und teuer werden.
Beim letztem Mal wars witzig (gut Amazon hat nicht gelacht),
und beim nächsten Mal kanns teuer werden.

Das Wetter ist klasse, ich hab Urlaub,
Schwamm drüber


----------



## Rhoder (11. September 2009)

Tralala tralala... 

Darf ich an nächsten Mittwoch erinnern, Bike Treff Sahler Mühle um 18.30 Uhr...????
Da machen wir dann den Lichttest zu den letzten 100 Beiträgen ^^


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schick mir Deine E-Mail-Addy, dann schicke ich Dir einen Scan des Amazon-Schreibens.
> 
> Das Wetter ist klasse, ich hab Urlaub,
> Schwamm drüber



Du hast eine PM


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du hast eine PM



Dito und Dito


----------



## Rhoder (17. September 2009)

Wie Mittwochs besprochen wollen wir am Samstag eine längere Tour fahren wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Geplant ist eine Dhünntalsperrenumrundung.
Dazu folgendes von Norbert:

Treffpunkt:
Wanderparkplatz im
Eichholzer Weg
51519 Odenthal-Neschen

Uhrzeit:
10.30 Uhr

Wir fahren eine Runde im Uhrzeigersinn und fahren dabei alle schönen Aussichtspunkte an.
Dauer mit Pausen:
2,5 - 3 Std

Anschließend könnten wir, wenn gewünscht, noch im Gasthof Schwind im Eichholzer Weg einkehren.


Wir fahren die Tour vom Tempo her auf Mittwochstreff-Rhoder und Annelena-Geschwindigkeit , also auch Einsteigergeeignet. Obwohl die Umrundung recht viel Höhenmeter hat, glaub so ca. 1000 HM; also sollte gute Grundkondition vorhanden sein. Schiebestrecken wegen Steilheit sind auch einige dabei.



Gruß
Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## hama687 (18. September 2009)

Wenn du rund um Altenberg wirklich 1000hm in 3 Stunden in langsamen Tempo zusammen bekommst, bring ich dir beim nächsten treff, denn ich von dir anfahre nen Eis mit 

Gruß


----------



## Rhoder (18. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Wenn du rund um Altenberg wirklich 1000hm in 3 Stunden in langsamen Tempo zusammen bekommst, bring ich dir beim nächsten treff, denn ich von dir anfahre nen Eis mit
> 
> Gruß



Hehe...hab mich auch gewundert wie Norbert da so schnell rumkommen will, hab aber ja auch ca. 1000 geschrieben, können also auch 600 sein , besser ne Warnung auf HM als nachher schlappe Beine wenn die Grundkondition nicht stimmt, oder ?


----------



## juchhu (18. September 2009)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Hehe...hab mich auch gewundert wie Norbert da so schnell rumkommen will, hab aber ja auch ca. 1000 geschrieben, können also auch 600 sein , besser ne Warnung auf HM als nachher schlappe Beine wenn die Grundkondition nicht stimmt, oder ?



Naja, es werden mehr als 600 hm und 3 Stunden werden.

Z.B. Meine MTB-Tour 003 Rund um die Dhünntalsperre (Erstbefahrung 2003  mit SA=0, kleiner Insider) hat knapp 41 km, fast 900 hm und bei einem Mittel von über 11 km/h dauert das rund 3h40min. Wenn Ihr noch side seeing miteinbauen wollt, Pannen berücksichtigt, rechnet mit 4,5 - 5h.


----------



## Rhoder (18. September 2009)

Da muß ich mit Norbert mal ein ernstes Wort reden , so geht dat ja nu nich ...


----------



## wogru (18. September 2009)

Man muss ja nicht die große Runde fahren sondern kann über die kleine Staustufe abkürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht die große Runde fahren sondern kann über die kleine Staustufe abkürzen.



Yepp, dann werden die Angaben auch realistischer.
Allerdings empfehle ich dann vom Parkplatz Eichholz folgende Tour:


gegen den Uhrzeigersinn an der Südseite lang
über die Vorsperre in Richtung Norden bzw. Dabringhausen.
nördlichsten Einstieg des Linnefetrails nehmen und Spass haben
Nach ca. 3,3 km Singeltrailsurfen wird man dann östlich vom Haus Maria in den Auen 'ausgespuckt'.
Das Haus Maria in den Auen bietet sich als Raststopp an.
Von da ist es nur noch ein Katzensprung durchs Dhünntal hoch zum Wandererparkplatz in Eichholz.


----------



## 2takter200 (22. September 2009)

hallo leutz 

muss mal eben etwas in die runde schmeissen. 
ich bin am wochenende in bergisch gladbach, und möchte gerne mit einem kollegen eine runde mit dem bike drehen.wer kann mir tipps zu touren geben.
die karten ausgaben kann ich leider nur ausdrucken, da ich kein gps gerät habe, wenn es geht mit detalierung der wegepunkte.
die streckenlänge sollte sich im rahmen der 40-50 kilometer betragen.
hier und da konnte ich etwas heraus lesen von der größen dhünn talsperrre, gibt es von der tallsperre irgendwelche touren 
mit der bitte um rückinfo.


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2009)

2takter200 schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> 
> muss mal eben etwas in die runde schmeissen.
> ich bin am wochenende in bergisch gladbach, und möchte gerne mit einem kollegen eine runde mit dem bike drehen.wer kann mir tipps zu touren geben.
> ...



Also eine Tour rund um die Dhünntalsperre ist eine Anreise wert.
Wenn Du ohne Ortskenntnis und GPS arbeiten musst, Dich nicht anderen Gruppen anschließen willst, empfehle ich Dir, die Wanderkartenausgabe Kürten in 1:25.000 zu kaufen. Auf der Ausgabe findet Du die Dhünntalsperre mit dem umliegenden Gebieten sowie der Angabe der Wanderwegebezeichnungen.


----------



## joscho (22. September 2009)

2takter200 schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> 
> muss mal eben etwas in die runde schmeissen.
> ich bin am wochenende in bergisch gladbach, und möchte gerne mit einem kollegen eine runde mit dem bike drehen.wer kann mir tipps zu touren geben.
> ...



Schau mal hier http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=871


----------



## 2takter200 (22. September 2009)

boh geht das schnell.
vielen dank für die antworten.
werde mich mal ein wenig durchlesen.


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Tach zusammen,

wir werden ab kommender Woche die Startzeit des Biketreffs Saaler Mühle von 18:30 Uhr auf 18:15 Uhr vorziehen.

Dennoch müssen sich alle TeilnehmerInnen jetzt darauf einrichten,
ihr Bike mit einer funktionstüchtigen Beleuchtung (vorne und hinten) auszurüsten.

In der Wahl ihrer Beleuchtung sind die TeilnehmerInnen frei.

Zz. können wir Nichtmitglieder und Mitglieder Beleuchtungsprodukte unseres Partners Busch+Müller zu sehr attraktiven Preisen anbieten.

Wer sich unsicher ist, kann gerne die Produkte zum unentgeltlichen Test während eines Bikestreffs bekommen. Bitte vorher Testwunsch anmelden, da derzeit regelmäßig die 5 Testmuster 'unterwegs' sind.

Weitere Infos findest Du hier: http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1319


----------



## Jajaja (27. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> In der Wahl ihrer Beleuchtung sind die TeilnehmerInnen frei.



...  ...

... und ich war bisher der festen Überzeugung, daß bei euch in Punkto Lampen Fraktionszwang herrscht ... ... ebenso wie bei euren Kirmesrädern. 

Na ja, mit den *Funzeln* werdet ihr die 5%-Hürde nicht schaffen ^^


----------



## Jajaja (27. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Einfach vorher zum Biketreff Saaler Mühle anmelden und sich 2 IXON IQ Speed reservieren lassen.
> 
> Kosten als Set (2 Leuchten) für Nichtmitglieder *grob 30% unter dem vom Ralf @Jajaja favorisiertem Produkt der Firma L.*
> Für Mitglieder gibts das Set zum Sonderpreis. (Siehe u.a. Link)
> ...



... dafür wirft die Lampe der Fa. Lupine immerhin die vierfache Lichtmenge vorne raus. Für das Auge ist das dann 3x so hell wie das DoppelKabelSchlackerGedöns der Fa. B&M.


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...  ...
> 
> ... und ich war bisher der festen Überzeugung, daß bei euch in Punkto Lampen Fraktionszwang herrscht ... ... ebenso wie bei euren Kirmesrädern.
> 
> Na ja, mit den *Funzeln* werdet ihr die 5%-Hürde nicht schaffen ^^



Es gibt viel weniger 'Zwänge' als an Vorurteilen herrschen.

Die einzigen Punkte, die wir für eine Teilnahme an Angeboten (regelmäßige Biketreffs, Touren,  Kurse etc.) des MTBvD voraussetzen, sind:


funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike, zur eigenen Sicherheit
Helmtragepflicht, zur eigenen Sicherheit
Und bei Fahrten in Dämmerung/Dunkelheit ein funktionierende Beleuchtung (vorne und hinten), zu eigenen Sicherheit
In der Wahl des Herstellers und Modells sind die TeilnehmerInnen (Nichtmitglieder wie Mitglieder) völlig frei.

Und wg. 5%: Wir sind schon drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... dafür wirft die Lampe der Fa. Lupine immerhin die vierfache Lichtmenge vorne raus. Für das Auge ist das dann 3x so hell wie das DoppelKabelSchlackerGedöns der Fa. B&M.



Ja, ne is klar. 
Bei soviel Licht solltest Du doch ein wenig heller sein.
Schauen wir doch mal, was der bzw. die geneigten Tester sagen.
Mit dem 50%-Joker relativieren sich Deine in den Raum geworfenen Faktorangaben sehr schnell.


----------



## Jajaja (27. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ja, ne is klar.
> Bei soviel Licht solltest Du doch ein wenig heller sein.
> Schauen wir doch mal, was der bzw. die geneigten Tester sagen.
> Mit dem 50%-Joker relativieren sich Deine in den Raum geworfenen Faktorangaben sehr schnell.



Gleichwohl ich ja nun nicht auf Beamshots stehe. Der Unterschied ist einfach zu offensichtlich. 

Welches Bild gehört zu welcher Leuchte? 









Selbst wenn das Verbandskombinat die *Doppel*kabelgedönsleuchte nutzt. Der Vergleich ist wie Trabi gegen Audi ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. September 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, daß das Bild 2 mit einer wesentlich höheren ISO Zahl gemacht wurde, an der Grobkörnigkeit geschätzt. Schaue ich mir den Horizont in Bild 2 an, läßt er sich vielfach besser erkennen. Ergo, die Aufhellung von Bild 2 trägt zu der vermeindlich besseren Lichtausbeute bei, die - meiner Meinung nach, nicht wirklich eine ist. Im Wahlkampf würde man vom _"Beschiss"_ reden


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...Im Wahlkampf würde man vom _"Beschiss"_ reden



Falsch - Der Lamperhersteller von Bild 1 würde voin einem hervorragendem zweiten Platz sprechen, während der Widersacher (Bild 2) nur Vorletzter geworden ist. So funktioniert Politik.:kotz:


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, daß das Bild 2 mit einer wesentlich höheren ISO Zahl gemacht wurde, an der Grobkörnigkeit geschätzt. Schaue ich mir den Horizont in Bild 2 an, läßt er sich vielfach besser erkennen. Ergo, die Aufhellung von Bild 2 trägt zu der vermeindlich besseren Lichtausbeute bei, die - meiner Meinung nach, nicht wirklich eine ist. Im Wahlkampf würde man vom _"Beschiss"_ reden







Jajaja schrieb:


> Gleichwohl ich ja nun nicht auf Beamshots stehe.
> ...
> Selbst wenn das Verbandskombinat die *Doppel*kabelgedönsleuchte nutzt. Der Vergleich ist wie Trabi gegen Audi ...





Eh, Ralf, langsam wird es bei Dir pathologisch.
Siehst doch  einfach als das, was es ist: Ein Angebot.
Keine(r) wird zu irgendwas gezwungen.

Kleiner Tipp von mir: Wenn Du willst, dass unsere Angebote hier weniger Aufmerksamkeit  bekommen, dann lass das Stänkern. 
Du erreichst derzeit genau das Gegenteil von dem, was Du beabsichtigst. 

Kleiner Wunsch von mir: Da Du nicht lernfähig bist, mach ruhig weiter. Uns nützt es.


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Kleiner Wunsch von mir: Da Du nicht lernfähig bist, mach ruhig weiter. Uns nützt es.



Ob es euch nützt sei mal dahin gestellt. 

Aber ich sehe auch nicht das das ewige Gestänkere vom jajaja-Ralf zielführend in seinem Sinne ist. 

Auch durch permanentes beweihräuchern der Firma Lupine, die vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit der gute Ralf als überteuert und unnötig hielt, verschwindet der Heimatverein nun mal nicht von der Bildfläche. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Vielleicht hilft ja ignorieren, lieber Ralf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. September 2009)

Ich muß gestehen daß ich hier nur sehr selten reinschaue. Daß man nicht immer einer Meinung ist, fiel sogar mir auf. Wenn das ganze Diskutieren nicht soviel Potenzial hat, daß der typische Chipstüten und Popcorn Effekt vor dem Rechner aufkommt, dann würde ich vielleicht doch empfehlen (im Sinne der übrigen- und in diesem Fred beheimateten Leser), sich aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ich glaube der gute Guido hats da irgendwann mal ganz richtig gemacht.


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich muß gestehen daß ich hier nur sehr selten reinschaue. Daß man nicht immer einer Meinung ist, fiel sogar mir auf. Wenn das ganze Diskutieren nicht soviel Potenzial hat, daß der typische Chipstüten und Popcorn Effekt vor dem Rechner aufkommt, dann würde ich vielleicht doch empfehlen (im Sinne der übrigen- und in diesem Fred beheimateten Leser), sich aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ich glaube der gute Guido hats da irgendwann mal ganz richtig gemacht.



Gutes Schlusswort zu dieser Sache.
Es geht ums Mountainbiking sowie
miteinander Zeit verbringen und Spass haben.

Wer mit wem was und wie macht, kann ja jede(r) selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Jajaja (27. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe auch nicht das das ewige Gestänkere vom jajaja-Ralf zielführend in seinem Sinne ist.



... vielleicht sollte er ein neues "Opfer"suchen ... 



ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch durch permanentes beweihräuchern der Firma Lupine, *die vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit der gute Ralf als überteuert und unnötig hielt*, ...



... habe in drei Jahren bereits meine *5.* Lupine. Und - sie sind einfach Klasse ... ... Meinungen können sich halt ändern. 
Mein eben beendeter Nightride war auf jedenfall extrem befriedigend. 

Paul


----------



## Montana (27. September 2009)

Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr groß zum Thema äußern, aber da ich öfter zitiert werde muss es wohl sein.

*1. Lest bitte noch mal den Threadtitel
2. Meine Kritik hier war das mehr oder weniger offene Abwerben
3. Ich mag den Jajaja wirklich sehr
4. Ich mag auch den Martin, Klaus und den Frank vom Verband.
5. Ich werde jedoch kein Verbandsmitglied werden. 
6. Andreas hat wirklich recht
7. Licht wird traditionell überbewertet *

... und nun zurück zur _Wahlschlappe_


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr groß zum Thema äußern, aber da ich öfter zitiert werde muss es wohl sein.
> 
> *1. Lest bitte noch mal den Threadtitel Ist ein guter Ansatz!
> 2. Meine Kritik hier war das mehr oder weniger offene Abwerben. Open Market.
> ...



Und nun zur Wahlparty.


----------



## Jajaja (27. September 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und nun zurück zur _Wahlschlappe_



Jo, hat mich schier entsetzt. 

Versöhnt hat mich ein wenig der alte Egon Bahr bei Anne Will. Weitblick gepaart mit Weisheit und den Blick geöffnet auf neue Chancen.


----------



## Rhoder (28. September 2009)

Regelmäßiger Biketreff Mittwoch
ACHTUNG Testweise Uhrzeit 18.15Uhr
Starttreff Parkplatz Eissporthalle

Tourausschreibung:
Wir treffen uns vor dem Eingang Eissporthalle Saaler Mühle in Bensberg auf dem Parkplatz um 18.15 Uhr.

Wir fahren eine MTB- Tour mit Ziel unsere Grundkondition aufzubauen: langsames Tempo ca. 10-15 km/h aber mit einigen Höhenmetern (250-350) und fast ausschließlich auf Waldwegen und leichten Trails.
Dieser Treff ist von den Konditions-und Fahrtechnikansprüchen auf Neu-oder Wiedereinsteiger ausgerichtet, kann aber auch je nach Teilnehmer (wenn gewünscht) etwas zügiger/anspruchsvoller gestaltet werden. Auch legen wir kleine Unterbrechungen für Fahrtechnikübungen ein.(z.B. Wurzeltraining an der Saaler Mühle)
Fahrzeit ca 2 Std.
Es geht durch die Hardt/Königsforst und weiter je nach Lust der Gruppe.
Es kommt jede/r zurück zum Ausgangspunkt und es wird auf jeden gewartet!!!

Licht ist notwendig, da es schon dunkel ist um 20.30 Uhr.

Voraussetzung zur Teilnahme am Biketreff ist ein technisch einwandfreies Mountainbike.
Am Treff kann jeder Interessierte teilnehmen, eine Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD ist nicht Voraussetzung dafür.


----------



## juchhu (1. Oktober 2009)

Tourbericht vom 30.09.2009 gibts hier.

Kurzprofil:

TeilnehmerIn inkl. Guide: 10
Strecke:33,06 km
Fahrzeit: 2h:04min
hm: 493 m
Höchster Punkt: 245 m ü.NN 
Niedrigster Punkt: 91 m ü.NN
Durchschnittstempo: 16,0 km/h

Nächste Woche gleiche Stelle , gleiche Welle.


----------



## am-trailrocker (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin noch nicht lange hier, aber schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe wie eurer. Endlich hab ich mal ne fortgeschrittene Anfänger-Gruppe im Gladbacher Raum gefunden. Ich denke, dass ich mit meinem Niveau gut mit euch mithalten kann. Leider fehlt mir noch die nötige Beleuchtung. Ich werde mir jetzt im Winter die Sigma Karma zulegen. Sobald ich diese hab, spätestens, wenn es wieder heller und wärmer ist abends, würde ich gerne mal zu euch stoßen.
By the way: wenn ihr irgendwelche Fragen zur Technik habt, könnt ihr mich gerne jederzeit fragen - ich bin "Profi" [gelernter Zweiradmechaniker/Fahrradtechnik, studierter Maschinenbautechniker und mittlerweile Werkstattleiter bei Bike & Skate in Köln ;-)]


----------



## GelattoMaximus (2. Oktober 2009)

am-trailrocker schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht lange hier, aber schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe wie eurer. Endlich hab ich mal ne fortgeschrittene Anfänger-Gruppe im Gladbacher Raum gefunden. Ich denke, dass ich mit meinem Niveau gut mit euch mithalten kann. Leider fehlt mir noch die nötige Beleuchtung. Ich werde mir jetzt im Winter die Sigma Karma zulegen. Sobald ich diese hab, spätestens, wenn es wieder heller und wärmer ist abends, würde ich gerne mal zu euch stoßen.
> By the way: wenn ihr irgendwelche Fragen zur Technik habt, könnt ihr mich gerne jederzeit fragen - ich bin "Profi" [gelernter Zweiradmechaniker/Fahrradtechnik, studierter Maschinenbautechniker und mittlerweile Werkstattleiter bei Bike & Skate in Köln ;-)]


So wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe kannst du auch mit einer Voranmeldung dir auch Licht leihen sozusagen *zum Testen *dann brauchst du nicht so lange warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2009)

am-trailrocker schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht lange hier, aber schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe wie eurer. Endlich hab ich mal ne fortgeschrittene Anfänger-Gruppe im Gladbacher Raum gefunden. Ich denke, dass ich mit meinem Niveau gut mit euch mithalten kann.



Wir haben noch keinen im Wald zurückgelassen.
Meistens bilden wir zwei Gruppen. So kann mann/frau je nach Lust und Laune sowie Tagesverfassung etwas langsamer oder schneller/technischer angehen lassen.



> Leider fehlt mir noch die nötige Beleuchtung. Ich werde mir jetzt im Winter die Sigma Karma zulegen. Sobald ich diese hab, spätestens, wenn es wieder heller und wärmer ist abends, würde ich gerne mal zu euch stoßen.


Bei dem regelmäßigen Biketreff am Mttwochabend ist jetzt leider zz. "mit Licht fahren" angesagt. Was mann/frau nimmt, ist egal. hauptsache, es beinhaltet ein Front- sowie ein Rücklicht und sorgt nach eigenem Anspruch für ausreichende Helligkeit.

Wir bieten auch die Möglichkeit, Testlampen während des Bikestreffs auszuprobieren. Muss nur vorher Bescheid sagen, damit ich die Testlampen einstecke.



> By the way: wenn ihr irgendwelche Fragen zur Technik habt, könnt ihr mich gerne jederzeit fragen - ich bin "Profi" [gelernter Zweiradmechaniker/Fahrradtechnik, studierter Maschinenbautechniker und mittlerweile Werkstattleiter bei Bike & Skate in Köln ;-)]



Danke fürs Angebot.
Das wird der Eine oder die Andere gerne mal in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> So wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe kannst du auch mit einer Voranmeldung dir auch Licht leihen sozusagen *zum Testen *dann brauchst du nicht so lange warten.



*Yepp, das stimmt.* Nächste Wochen kommen die nächsten 20 Testlampen, aber leider nicht für unsere RG. Diesmal sind die andere RGs (Rhein/Ruhr Ost, Rheinland Sektion Rhein-Sieg, Pfalz, Fichtelgebirge und Bayerischer Wald) dran.

@GelattoMaximus: Danke für Deine Info


----------



## Oliver111182 (14. Dezember 2009)

Tut sich hier eigentlich noch was oder ist es eine komplette MTBvD-Truppe geworden?

Wenn dem so ist, bin ich wohl ab Januar bei den KFL-Touren in Brück mal dabei...Vorher sind ich und mein Pferdchen nicht einsatzbereit.


----------

